# TTorquay Weekend11th/12 March!!!!! PICCIES JUST POSTED!!!!!



## ANT

MARCH 2005 STAY AT THE CORBYN HEAD HOTEL,SEAFRONT, TORQUAY,DEVON. www.corbynhead.com

 TTORQUAY WEEKEND PDF BROCHURE HERE  
***** http://www.corbynhead.com/audi_ttoc.pdf *****

TELEPHONE CORBYN HEAD HOTEL ON 0 1 8 0 3 2 1 3 6 1 1

Dates are MARCH 2005, Friday 11th, Sat 12th and departure after the optional lunch on Sunday 13th.

A rate of Â£99.50 per person would include 2 nights in a standard ensuite room, Full English Breakfast, 3 course Dinner in the Harbour View Restaurant on both nights and entertainment on both nights and Finger Buffet Lunch on the Saturday after the Cruise. Members of the TTOC would get a further 10% off making a total of 89.55. To get the discount you will need to provide your TTOC membership number on arrival.

Sea View Room Supplements are set and do not qualify for a discount. Normal Corbyn Head Hotel 2005 tariff on a standard room is Â£65 per person per night, but for this TT weekend it's only Â£44.75 per person per night. 
Supplements for Sea View Rooms would be at Â£5 pppn 
Sea View Balcony at Â£8 pppn 
Deluxe with Balcony at Â£12 pppn

Corbyn Head Hotel is situated on Torquay's sea front. It is the 2nd highest quality rated hotel in Torquay with an AA 74% quality rating and the English Tourism's Silver Award. It has a 3 star rating, two restaurants, The Harbour View awarded with the RAC's fine dining award and a small A la carte restaurant the Orchid with 2 AA Rosettes. 
The website is here www.corbynhead.com

It has a free onsite car park.

The weekend programme follows:-

Arrival pm Friday. Rooms ready for check after 2pm.

7:00pm ~ 7:30pm Bucks Fizz and CanapÃ©s reception in the Regency Lounge.

7:30 ~ 8:15, UK unveiling of TT Quattro Sport, Talk by Audi UK

8:30 Dinner

9:30 Light Jazz after dinner in the lounge until 12:30am.

Saturday, Breakfast from 8am -9:30am.

10:00am TT Cruise along the coast to Teignmouth, Dawlish and on to Powderham Castle's grounds for Coffee and Cake [smiley=thumbsup.gif] (Â£2 per person) and then back to the Corbyn Head Hotel for a Buffet lunch. Run to Powderham Castle aprox. 40 minutes of Sea Views and twisties. On the return journey (aprox. 30 minutes) faster roads. There are shops at the stop for Coffee, so the ladies will be kept happy and plenty of parking for our TT's 

During and after the Buffet Lunch the afternoon is at Leisure with companies displaying in the Regency Lounge

AUDI UK 
bringing 2 cars ...... NEW S4 & something very special for us TT'ers...........the new *TT Quattro Sport*
The TT Quattro Sport is a limited more powerful edition of the 1.8 twin intercooled Turbo with 240 bhp and will come in Coupe form only. This limited edition celebrates 25 years of Quattro, it comes with two tone paintwork, Recaro seats etc. 0 -62 figures are 5.9 seconds, 1/2 of a second quicker than the V6 coupe.

TT SHOP 
Bringing their V6 for Show and 10% off all sales at their stand on the Saturday afternoon 

AMD
bringing one car and one click, port tuning gear etc.

DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI 
bringing 3 cars, 2 static and one V6 FOR PEOPLE TO TEST DRIVE!!! 

AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE in every room on arrival

AUDI UK The 2 top people from Audi UK marketing and Production available on hand all weekend to talk to!!!!!

Dinner from 7:30~9

Dancing from 9:30 to 12:30.

Sunday 10am departure for Cruise to Dartmoor's Widdecombe for coffee (10:45 at Widdecombe) and (11:30) on to Haytor Rock for a walk and aprox. 12:15 back to the Hotel, for those of you having the optional lunch or home for those not .

OPTIONAL EXTRAS
Coffee at stops on Cruises(Â£2 at Powderham on the way out, and at Widdecombe it depends what you have)

Traditional Sunday Lunch at the Corbyn Head Hotel at a cost of Â£13.50 per person.

BOOK NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TELEPHONE 01803 213611 to book your prefered type of Room and tell them you are with the TT weekend!(VERY IMPORTANT)

SEE YOU THERE
ANT 

TT WEEKEND BROCHURE PDF
 http://www.corbynhead.com/audi_ttoc.pdf


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

yes, I think that there is an excellent chance you will Ant 

(see us there, that is) 

Nice one!


----------



## Multiprocess

Excellent ANT!!

I don't think I will be able to make it as the new arrival can't go in the TT at the moment and unfortunately won't be that time either and I don't think the missus will be happy travelling in the back of the TT.

Sorry I can't support your event.

Hopefully next time, good effort though!!


----------



## A3DFU

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> yes, I think that there is an excellent chance you will Ant
> 
> (see us there, that is)


And us 

Where is my phone :roll:


----------



## ANT

Bookings coming in already!!!! 

Advert will be in the Sunday mail in the new year!!!! I'll keep you posted when it's going in!

SPREAD THE WORD!!!!!!! also take a look at the webcam on the hotel at 
www.torquaywebcam.com

It's going to be a great one ......don't miss it!!!!! :wink:

ANT

Multiprocess Cheers M8, but dont forget, KIDS GO FREE!!!! under 2 years :lol:


----------



## t7

Looks great Ant - Mark and I need to finalise a few dates in the new year but hopefully will be booking asap. 

Louise


----------



## ANT

Look forward to seeing you there!!!  
ANT


----------



## t7

Ant - Dropped you an IM


----------



## Gworks

Got your PM ANT, and I'm game!


----------



## ANT

FANTASTIC SEE YOU THERE!! [smiley=cheers.gif]

Bookings are being taken at the hotel 7 days a week, from 7:15 am to 11 pm. Deposit required is only Â£15 per person per night and the rest on departure!! so no worries to fork out before Xmas. :wink:

Theres a lovely young lady just waiting to take your calls!!!!!! [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

ANT


----------



## jog

Ant,
Dont forget the reservation I made ages ago :wink: 
I tried to return your call this morning but not sure if I have the right number.  
I will drop you and email as well.


----------



## ANT

1 Deluxe room with Ocean view and balcony, already booked BUD!!!!!!! :wink: 
ANT


----------



## ANT

list of confirmed and provisional bookings:-

ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional)
A3DFU x ? (provisional)
T7 x ? (provisional)
Gworks x ? (provisional)

Any provisional bookings are pencilled in on this forum. When you want to confirm you definate reservation and book the category of room you require just call 01803 213611 or make a secure payment through the contact page of the hotel's website www.corbynhead.com , or alternatively send me a PM and I can take the booking for you!  All that's required is a deposit of Â£30 per person and the balance on departure from the hotel on Sunday the 13th March 2005. Once the deposit is received this list will be updated and the booking will be confirmed in writing with full details on this exciting weekend.

Thanks for your much valued support of this TTOC event supported by Audi UK.


ANT

TOTAL OF CONFIRMED AND PROVISIONAL BOOKINGS 14 [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## ANT

a BIG thanks to Wak for getting AMD on board now as they will also be there for the Saturday afternoon display!!!!!!

So exhibitors will be Audi UK, The TT shop, AMD and Newton Abbot Audi!!!!

ANT


----------



## ttvic

Myself and my wife are hoping to be there for what sounds like a great weekend.


----------



## jog

ANT said:


> a BIG thanks to Wak for getting AMD on board now as they will also be there for the Saturday afternoon display!!!!!!
> 
> So exhibitors will be Audi UK, The TT shop, AMD and Newton Abbot Audi!!!!
> 
> ANT


Beat me to it :wink:


----------



## ANT

UPDATED LIST SO FAR!!!!!!!! 
L   K I N G 
G O O D !!!!!

CALLUM McKechnie x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional) 
A3DFU x ? (provisional) 
T7 x ? (provisional) 
Gworks x ? (provisional)
ttvic x 2 (provisional)

 TOTAL SO FAR 18 

ANT


----------



## H

Count us in, when I find the credit card :?: sounds a great event :!: Howard


----------



## mighTy Tee

1 double room with seaview just booked over the phone with hotel.

(Richard Taylor)


----------



## ANT

Howard use the wife's card if you can't find yours!! :lol:

Great to hear you've confirmed Richard, look forward to seeing you in Torquay 

UPDATED LIST 

CALLUM McKechnie x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional) 
A3DFU x ? (provisional) 
T7 x ? (provisional) 
Gworks x ? (provisional) 
ttvic x 2 (provisional) 
H x 2 (provisional)

TOTAL SO FAR 22 and Rising!!!! 

COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT

AUDI UK
TTOC
AMD
TT SHOP
NEWTON ABBOT AUDI
OETTINGER (RSD) ???? TBC.
GTT ???? TBC. nearer to the event

ANT


----------



## ANT

Hoping we may be able to get Oettinger also!!!!
 ANT


----------



## T3RBO

Will be booking once I get holiday sorted (should be after the 20th)


----------



## ANT

T3RBO that's fantastic news!!!!!!! I'll add you to the list :wink: 
ANT


----------



## ANT

UPDATED LIST 

CALLUM McKechnie x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional) 
A3DFU x ? (provisional) 
T7 & Nutts x 2 (provisional) 
Gworks x ? (provisional) 
ttvic x 2 (provisional) 
H x 2 (provisional)
T3RBO x 2 (provisional)

TOTAL SO FAR 24 and Rising!!!!

COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT 
AUDI UK, TTOC, AMD, TT SHOP, NEWTON ABBOT AUDI, OETTINGER (RSD) ???? TBC., AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE ???? TBC., GTT ???? TBC. 
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed)

ANT


----------



## ANT

Audi Driver Magazine has now confirmed they are now covering the whole weekend and doing an article on the TTOC weekend at The Corbyn Head Hotel and giving a copy of their magazine to all that stay!!!!!! :wink:  Reason enough to book now :wink:

Also I'm in discussion with Audi UK regarding the talk on the Friday. Should be about the TT :roll: the new TT, Audi design in general and the RS brand.

ANT


----------



## t7

ANT said:


> T7 x ? (provisional)


ANT - my ? is nuTTs 

Lou


----------



## ANT

So it's t7 and Nutts, sorry about that :? I really hoped he was coming!!!!!!!  , take that to be 2 then!! :wink: 
ANT


----------



## ANT

UPDATED LIST 

*AUDI UK x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) *

t7 & Nutts x 2 (provisional) 
Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional) 
A3DFU x ? (provisional) 
Gworks x ? (provisional) 
ttvic x 2 (provisional) 
H x 2 (provisional)
T3RBO x 2 (provisional)

*TOTAL SO FAR 26* and Rising!!!!

*CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT 
AUDI UK, TTOC, AMD, TT SHOP, NEWTON ABBOT AUDI, AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE*
OETTINGER(RSD) ???? TBC., TBC., GTT ???? TBC. 
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed)

ANT


----------



## ANT

The marketing publication is ready now. If anyone wants the pdf. file sent to them please send me an email and I will send it by return.
Cheers
ANT


----------



## ANT




----------



## ANT




----------



## ANT

The marketing publication is now ready. If anyone wants the flier in pdf. file format to look at please send me an email,
Cheers
 ANT


----------



## ANT

UPDATED LIST

AUDI UK x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

t7 & Nutts x 2 (provisional) 
Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional) 
A3DFU x ? (provisional) 
Gworks x ? (provisional) 
ttvic x 2 (provisional) 
H x 2 (provisional) 
T3RBO x 2 (provisional) 
Was x 2 (provisional)

TOTAL SO FAR 28 and Rising!!!!

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT 
AUDI UK, TTOC, AMD, TT SHOP, NEWTON ABBOT AUDI, AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE, ANGEL EYES 
OETTINGER(RSD) ???? TBC., TBC., GTT ???? TBC. 
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed)

ANT


----------



## A3DFU

I just booked for Friday and Saturday for Ron and myself


----------



## ANT

FANTASTIC NEWS  Really looking forward to seeing you there!! I think we have got Damon Hill's EXETER AUDI supporting the event now and Oettinger are definately coming!!!!!!

UPDATED LIST

AUDI UK x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

t7 & Nutts x 2 (provisional) 
Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional) 
Gworks x ? (provisional) 
ttvic x 2 (provisional) 
H x 2 (provisional) 
T3RBO x 2 (provisional) 
Was x 2 (provisional)

TOTAL SO FAR 28 and Rising!!!!

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT 
AUDI UK, TTOC, AMD, TT SHOP, DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI,
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE, ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD) 
GTT ???? TBC. 
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed)

ANT


----------



## ANT

TTorquay weekend MARKETING PDF. details here!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.corbynhead.com/audi_ttoc.pdf

Hope you like it! :wink:

Sea View Rooms are starting to fill up! So to avoid dissapointment would all provisional bookings please contact the hotel to arrange for the Â£60 deposit to be paid. Many Thanks

ANT


----------



## Multiprocess

Nice flyer ANT, great work!!

Is someone doing a report with pics for the mag??


----------



## jog

Looks great Ant [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ANT

Yup Audi Driver Magazine are here for the whole weekend! and it will be in a future issue  Also the person from Audi UK head office(the one doing the talk), is with us all weekend also  .
ANT


----------



## ANT

Damon Hill's Exeter Audi are bringing 3 TT's to display. Two will be static and there will be a V6 for people to try on the Saturday afternoon  !!! also they will be on hand to answer any questions and try to sell a few cars! :roll: 
ANT
TT WEEKEND BROCHURE PDF.
http://www.corbynhead.com/audi_ttoc.pdf


----------



## jog

Hi Ant,
Any feedback from the advertisment in the Sunday Mail yet?


----------



## ANT

Going pretty well, the Sunday Mail is going in again for the next two weeks, and is getting interest in all the offers but the TT weekend will need to be drip fed to get the interest required!!

I really do need the provisional bookings to confirm now as we are starting to get close! Please can all the provisional bookings now pay the Â£30 per person attending. The Hotel will only hold the provisional bookings on their booking system until the 31st January.

Can the following please confirm with the hotel by calling 01803 213611 and I will update the list to confirmed.

t7 & Nutts x 2 (provisional) 
Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional) 
Gworks x ? (provisional) 
ttvic x 2 (provisional) 
H x 2 (provisional) 
T3RBO x 2 (provisional) 
Was x 2 (provisional)

This will guarantee the types of room required, as the Sea View/Balcony rooms do sell very quickly. Thanks Guys!! 

Kind regards
ANT


----------



## nutts

I'll ask Lou to release funds and ring tomorrow


----------



## jog

Keep them comming guys.
Ant is working very very hard to make this weekend a success. His hotel is of a high standard and the rates he is offering to us are very reasonable. He obviously needs commitment from the TTers. Ultimately he is running a business. If the Hotel is not to capacity with TTers, he will need to offer the remaining rooms to the Non TT General public.
What better way can there be of spending a sunny spring weekend cruising around the scenic lanes of Devon, en-mass with other enthusiasts and their long suffering partners. 
I realy think that those of you who do not come along will be kicking yourselves afterwards when you hear of some of the surprise attendees that are planned (albeit some are not confirmed yet).
I hope that tose of you who are provisional will come along and that more of you will also attend.
I hope the list of confirmed attendees will increase soon.


----------



## ANT

Thanks Mark! Cheers for the support, things are going very well but it will give me and the hotel a better idea of how the things booking up when the provisionals are turned to confirmed. 

Its going to be a great weekend and last night it got even better  . We will now be getting the *two* top Audi Uk Marketing and production Managers coming down for the whole weekend. Since the departure of Callum McKechnie I have been speaking to his boss, the head Guru and he is now supporting us at this event. I was speaking to him last night and later today or tomorrow I will have some superb news but all I can say is they are going to make this event, a cracking one by the support they are giving a very loyal bunch on the forum. If I could tell you more, I would, but if you knew what they were planning, you wouldn't want to miss this weekend!!!!!!!!(and it's not a sales ploy!! :wink: )

What I also find so refreshing about Audi and this makes me even more loyal to the Audi Brand is that when companies such as BMW are not displaying at the British Motorshow, Audi Uk are supporting the TTOC and people on this forum by coming to a small event such as TTorquay 2005.

Please give the TTOC, Audi Uk, The TT shop, AMD, Audi Driver Magazine and others your support by making it to this one off event.

It will be a weekend to remember and just a little something more to tempt you heres a link to the webcam on the hotel!!!!! cracking weather today, it's always like this in Torquay!!!!! 

www.torquaywebcam.com

ANT


----------



## NaughTTy

We (me + wife) really want to come to this weekend but are desperately trying to sort out babysitters [smiley=baby.gif] at the moment. (No, we don't want to bring them with us :wink: )

My parents have, rather inconsiderately, booked to go to New Zealand for 3 weeks including that weekend  So it's plan B time with the in-laws next - Fingers crossed we can persuade them [smiley=smash.gif] :wink:


----------



## ttvic

All booked up.


----------



## t7

nutts said:


> I'll ask Lou to release funds and ring tomorrow


All done  Will you tell me what the surprise is now.... :roll: pleeeeeeese?

L


----------



## ANT

THANKS GUYS!!!!! 
t7 I still can't tell you!!!! :wink: .............yet 

How about this to make you book :roll: ..................Stella is on draught!!!!!!!! [smiley=cheers.gif]

UPDATED LIST

*AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel) 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel)*

Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional) 
Gworks x ? (provisional) 
H x 2 (provisional) 
T3RBO x 2 (provisional) 
Was x 2 (provisional) 
NaughTTy x 2 (provisional)

TOTAL SO FAR 34 and Rising!!!!

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT 
AUDI UK, TTOC, AMD, TT SHOP, DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI, 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE, ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD) 
GTT ???? TBC. 
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed)


----------



## ttvic

ANT said:


> How about this to make you book :roll: ..................Stella is on draught!!!!!!!! [smiley=cheers.gif]


AT A Â£1.00 a pint, I would book again.


----------



## ANT

I WOULDN'T LEAVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANT

Another 2 bookings!  
Welcome back H, looking forward to seeing you both there!!!!!!  
ANT

UPDATED LIST

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel) 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
H x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional) 
Gworks x ? (provisional) 
H x 2 (provisional) 
T3RBO x 2 (provisional) 
Was x 2 (provisional) 
NaughTTy x 2 (provisional)

TOTAL SO FAR 36 and Rising!!!!

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT 
AUDI UK, TTOC, AMD, TT SHOP, DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI, 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE, ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD) 
GTT ???? TBC. 
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed)


----------



## L7

Hi Ant we could probably make this but either for one night or even just turning up during the day as we only live the otherside of okehampton :?


----------



## ANT

try to support us even if it's only for one night and the run!!!!!! even 1 night would be great!! HOWEVER TWO WOULD BE THE REAL DEAL!! go on you deserve it!  Not far to go either :wink: You can contact me at work on 01803 213611 ext 2021
Cheers
ANT


----------



## ttstu

ANT

I'm seriously considering this myself as my own event is looking doubtfull - see separate thread. I'll have to pick my moment with "she who must be obeyed" as she has stuff on her mind at present. Will try and let you know asap.

ttstu


----------



## ANT

Stu, I hope things get going for you, I know how hard it is to get these things going but if yours doesn't go to plan, please give me a hand on this one instead, I could do with your help m8!! We could do a Somerset, South Devon, South Rep thing as jog has also helped me loads, along with WAK for AMD etc.etc. Cheers Guys 

On the other side, I'd love to support your event, but it's so hard to comit as the three hotels revolve around the weekend, especially at this time of year.

TTorquay 2005 will be one of the few chances I get for a TT weekend gathering and I can't wait. I had such a great time at Brooklands and Poole, it'll be great to see all those TTers's once again. Torquay will wonder what is going on at the Corbyn Head. Who says you can't mix business with pleasure  , but for me one of the biggest helps has been the promise of great things from Audi UK :wink: and the support of the other companies, Thank you [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] .

Really hope you can make it, it would be great to see you there!!! 

Cheers
ANT

does that mean I can put you down as a provisional as long as you book the lady a very nice room, Champagne, Chocolates etc.etc :wink: ??????
I know WAK's also hoping to make it but can't comit yet. I would dearly love to get it up to aprox. 50+ people......COME ON GUYS!!!!!!! Book now or you'll never know how Sunny Torquay is all year! :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer

Put us down as provo

Andy & Pippa

will confirm as soon as


----------



## ANT

Andy & Pippa, thats great news!!!!  The list is looking better and better! So heres the updated list. Thanks All!
ANT 

UPDATED LIST

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel) 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
H x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional) 
Gworks x ? (provisional) 
H x 2 (provisional) 
T3RBO x 2 (provisional) 
Was x 2 (provisional) 
NaughTTy x 2 (provisional)
DigimeisTTer x 2 (provisional

TOTAL SO FAR 38

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT 
AUDI UK, TTOC, AMD, TT SHOP, DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI, 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE, ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD) 
GTT ???? TBC. 
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed

PDF TTORQUAY WEEKEND BROCHURE
http://www.corbynhead.com/audi_ttoc.pdf


----------



## H

Hi Ant

Two more provisionals (225DS Dan & Lauren, our daughter and fiance) they can do Saturday night and Sunday including lunch. Credit card to follow if she dosn't pay we will (kids !!! ) Howard
P. S. . If I'm paying do you have a small cheap room in the basement or can they wash up 8)


----------



## ANT

Thanks Andy, that's great. Just ring the hotel when you are ready to confirm their places. KP ing (Kitchen Portering :wink: ) is also no problem, they can take my place for a while  
ANT

UPDATED LIST

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel) 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night) 
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
H x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional) 
Gworks x ? (provisional) 
T3RBO x 2 (provisional) 
Was x 2 (provisional) 
NaughTTy x 2 (provisional) 
DigimeisTTer x 2 (provisional) 
225DS Dan & Lauren x 2 (provisional 1 night)

*TOTAL SO FAR 40*

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT 
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI, 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2) 
GTT ???? TBC. 
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed

Total including exhibitors 46

PDF TTORQUAY WEEKEND BROCHURE 
http://www.corbynhead.com/audi_ttoc.pdf


----------



## ttstu

ANT

Put me down as a provo. please. Wife has just got to check her Saturday rota and arrange a dog sitter.

Will advise.


----------



## ANT

ttstu , That's great news! Your name is down!  
ANT

UPDATED LIST

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel) 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night) 
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
H x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional) 
Gworks x ? (provisional) 
T3RBO x 2 (provisional) 
Was x 2 (provisional) 
NaughTTy x 2 (provisional) 
DigimeisTTer x 2 (provisional) 
225DS Dan & Lauren x 2 (provisional 1 night) 
ttstu x 2 (provisional)

TOTAL SO FAR 42

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT 
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI, 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2) 
GTT ???? TBC. 
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed

Total including exhibitors 48


----------



## A3DFU

Looks like a good weekend  
Can't wait!!! Thanks for all your hard work, ANT!


----------



## ANT

Dani(A3DFU) Thanks M8, It's a pleasure, I can't wait either! 

I'll be really confident though when I get my provisionals to confirm, which I'm sure they will, but these amount to 16 really needed TTers so come on guys, take the plunge! give us some dosh!!!! :wink: I can't wait to see 25 or more TT's cruising along our coastal roads!!! What a cracking sight!!  It goes in Audi Driver Magazine for the next two issues as a 1/4 page A4 going out on a run of 20,000 mags!!!!!

To all provisionals, please, when you can confirm (latest by 31 January) with the hotel as we need to allocate your rooms.....Sorry to be pushy, but thanks for your help in advance. After this date provisional rooms will have to be released.

PROVISIONAL BOOKINGS
Don't I recognise you x 2
Gworks x 2
T3RBO x 2
Was x 2
NaughTTy x 2
DigimeisTTer x 2
225DS Dan & Lauren x 2
ttstu x 2

Without your support these events would not be possible. Thanks for the support!!!!!  
ANT


----------



## TTotal

ANT well done, keep pushing them !

PS  Dani is short for Daniella , a lady geddit ? :roll: So less of the M8 and a bit of respect !!!


----------



## A3DFU

TTotal said:


> PS  Dani is short for Daniella


Thanks John :-* but, please .... no double "ll" 

So I shall stick with Dani, M8 or no M8, as long as it isn't L8 :wink: :roll:


----------



## ANT

OOPS!!!!!   Sorry DanieLa :wink:

Thanks John  , whats happened to Wayne!!!! I can't get hold of him. :?

2 More bookings coming in from the Sunday Mail and Hotel Website!!!!!! 

UPDATED LIST

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel) 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night) 
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
H x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel)

Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional) 
Gworks x ? (provisional) 
T3RBO x 2 (provisional) 
Was x 2 (provisional) 
NaughTTy x 2 (provisional) 
DigimeisTTer x 2 (provisional) 
225DS Dan & Lauren x 2 (provisional 1 night) 
ttstu x 2 (provisional)

TOTAL SO FAR 44

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT 
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI, 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2) 
GTT ???? TBC. 
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed

Total including exhibitors 50

BOOK NOW GUYS!!!!!!!!!! :wink: or you may be dissapointed!
[smiley=bigcry.gif]

ANT


----------



## A3DFU

Oh, just rembered:
who is there from Audi Driver mag, ANT?? Paul and Ann??


----------



## ANT

Yup  
ANT


----------



## ANT

On the day the TT shop will be giving 10% off all sales and orders!!!!!!!  
ANT


----------



## ANT

1 MORE TO THE UPDATED LIST 

*AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel) 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night) 
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
H x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel) 
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel) *

Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional) 
Gworks x ? (provisional) 
T3RBO x 2 (provisional) 
Was x 2 (provisional) 
NaughTTy x 2 (provisional) 
DigimeisTTer x 2 (provisional) 
225DS Dan & Lauren x 2 (provisional 1 night) 
ttstu x 2 (provisional)

TOTAL SO FAR 45

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT 
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI, 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2) 
GTT ???? TBC. 
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed

Total including exhibitors 51


----------



## v6vin

This looks good, if I can get time out and subject to hotel vacancies count me in as provisional. never been to that part of the world.

Mike


----------



## ANT

Mike that's great news  , I've booked a double room at the hotel provisionally for you. You just need to telephone the Hotel on 01803 213611 mention you are with the TT weekend and part with a deposit of Â£60. The booking will be held until the 31st of January. I take it you are a booking for 2 people, if not let me know. 
Cheers
ANT 

The hotel website is down at the moment  but I've been assured the server will be up and running by tomorrow :roll: .

*AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel) 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night) 
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
H x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel) 
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)*

Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional) 
Gworks x ? (provisional) 
T3RBO x 2 (provisional) 
Was x 2 (provisional) 
NaughTTy x 2 (provisional) 
DigimeisTTer x 2 (provisional) 
225DS Dan & Lauren x 2 (provisional 1 night) 
ttstu x 2 (provisional)
v6vin x 2 (provisional)

TOTAL SO FAR 47

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT 
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI, 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2) 
GTT ???? TBC. 
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed

Total including exhibitors 53


----------



## v6vin

Thanks Ant.
Will confirm by Monday.

Mike


----------



## ANT

Cheers Mike, really hope you can make it!
ANT


----------



## NaughTTy

Really sorry Ant - I'm gonna have to pull out of this. Logistics (and purse strings) have conspired against us I'm afraid 

Really annoyed that I'm missing this - was really looking forward to it 

Apologies once again but it can't be helped I'm afraid.


----------



## ttstu

Hi ANT

Is it too late to book? Think we can make both nights but will def. do one night at least.


----------



## ANT

Sorry for the delay in replying but weve been having massive problems with our computer system but it's all ok now!!!!  I've been without internet access and email since my last post and were back online today!

NaughTTy thanks for the reply! and I've taken you off the list  next time hey!! :wink:

ttstu no worries please call us asap and we'll book you in! try to make it for the two nights, it'll be really worth it! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Tel 01803 213611

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel) 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night) 
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
H x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel) 
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)

Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional) 
Gworks x ? (provisional) 
T3RBO x 2 (provisional) 
Was x 2 (provisional) 
225DS Dan & Lauren x 2 (provisional 1 night) 
ttstu x 2 (provisional) 
v6vin x 2 (provisional)

TOTAL SO FAR 43

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT 
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI, 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2) 
GTT ???? TBC. 
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed

Total including exhibitors 49

PROVISIONAL BOOKINGS PPLLEEAASSEE CONFIRM!!!!!! I cant hold these rooms much longer, I really need an answer and your support please!!!

PROVISIONALS CAN NOW BE HELD UNTIL THE 7TH FEBRUARY
ANT


----------



## A3DFU

ANT said:


> Madden x 2 from Links Audi , *Macclesfield* (confirmed with hotel)


I see with great pleasure that Andy (brand manager) has managed to "persuade" a nice TT to join us


----------



## v6vin

Ant.
I`m still negotiating to get the Friday off as it`s a six or seven hour drive for me on a Friday. I`ll keep you posted.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## ANT

Dani, the more the merrier [smiley=cheers.gif] 

Mike, Come on Bud you can do it!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink: that's nothing for your V6, and that sound for 7 hours is heaven!!!!!!!  
ANT


----------



## A3DFU

ANT said:


> Dani, the more the merrier [smiley=cheers.gif]


That's exactly what I thought, ANT 8) 
That's why I had fw this thread to Links Audi


----------



## ANT

If anyone else could forward these details on fo me, as Dani has done I would really appreciate it!!
Thanks again Dani  
ANT


----------



## A3DFU

ANT said:


> If anyone else could forward these details on fo me, as Dani has done I would really appreciate it!!
> Thanks again Dani
> ANT


Will fw this to some friends. Are non 4 rings welcome, ANT? :roll: 
(they do own another German marque!!)


----------



## ANT

no problem, it'll be a good break for everyone!!  
ANT


----------



## ANT

UPDATED LIST

2 more  , calls from outside of the forum coming in

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel) 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night) 
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
H x 2 (confirmed with hotel) 
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel) 
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)

Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional) 
Gworks x ? (provisional) 
T3RBO x 2 (provisional) 
Was x 2 (provisional) 
225DS Dan & Lauren x 2 (provisional 1 night) 
ttstu x 2 (provisional) 
v6vin x 2 (provisional) 
Simms x 2 (provisional)

TOTAL SO FAR 45

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT 
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI, 
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2) 
GTT ???? TBC. 
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed

Total including exhibitors 51


----------



## A3DFU

ANT said:


> calls from outside of the forum coming in


brillianTT  
I've fw this thread to our friends. Hope they have the time to join in the fun 8) 
I'm soooo looking forward to this


----------



## A3DFU

ANT, it's very likely that our friends will join us. You have PM


----------



## v6vin

Ant.

Could you book two single rooms for me. Can make it after all 

Mike


----------



## TTotal

V6vin...

Better and safer if you call him...TELEPHONE CORBYN HEAD HOTEL ON 0 1 8 0 3 2 1 3 6 1 1

You know it makes sense :wink:


----------



## ANT

*UPDATED LIST FOR TTORQUAY 2005*

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel)
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel)
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night)
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
H x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel)
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)
Patching x 2 (confirmed with hotel) screen name please

_Sue & Barry Brown x 2 (awaiting deposit)
Omen 666 x1 (awaiting deposit)
v6vin x2 (awaiting deposit)_

TOTAL SO FAR 34

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI,
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2)
GTT ???? TBC.
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed

Total including exhibitors 40


----------



## ANT

*UPDATED LIST FOR TTORQUAY 2005*

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel)
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel)
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night)
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
H x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel)
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)
Patching x 2 (confirmed with hotel) screen name please

_Sue & Barry Brown x 2 (awaiting deposit)
Omen 666 x1 (awaiting deposit)
v6vin x2 (awaiting deposit)
Symes x2 (awaiting deposit)_

TOTAL SO FAR 36

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI,
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2)
GTT ???? TBC.
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed

Total including exhibitors 42


----------



## ANT

*UPDATED LIST FOR TTORQUAY 2005*

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel)
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel)
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night)
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
H x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel)
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)
Patching x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Sue & Barry Brown x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

_Omen 666 x1 (awaiting deposit)
v6vin x2 (awaiting deposit)
Symes x2 (awaiting deposit)_

TOTAL SO FAR 36

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI,
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2)
GTT ???? TBC.
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed

Total including exhibitors 42 

WOULD THE FOLLOWING PLEASE CONTACT ME REGARDING THEIR PROVISIONAL RESERVATIONS :? It's a little too silent!! :wink: If you all confirm we'll be up to a total of 58 

*Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional) 
Gworks x ? (provisional) 
T3RBO x 2 (provisional) 
Was x 2 (provisional) 
225DS Dan & Lauren x 2 (provisional 1 night) 
ttstu x 2 (provisional) 
v6vin x 2 (provisional) 
Simms x 2 (provisional)*

If you already have, sorry but can you please post to tell me 

ANT


----------



## A3DFU

What happend to all you ????

Don't I Recognise You x ? (provisional) 
Gworks x ? (provisional) 
T3RBO x 2 (provisional) 
Was x 2 (provisional) 
225DS Dan & Lauren x 2 (provisional 1 night) 
ttstu x 2 (provisional) 
v6vin x 2 (provisional) 
Simms x 2 (provisional)

If our friends Sue&Barry in a BMW will support this no doubt great event then surley you don't want to miss out  
Come on, get booking. I have it o authority that it will be warm and sunny and the best event in the country over that weekend  8)


----------



## PaulTT

Hi ANT

Please add me to the list - nice room with Sea View

PaulTT (+ wife)

Deposit on it's way to you


----------



## ANT

Paul, thats great news!!  Can you send me a PM with your address details. A nice Sea View room is booked for you. Many Thanks for your support!
ANT


----------



## ANT

KEEP EM COMING TTers!!!!!!

UPDATED LIST FOR TTORQUAY 2005

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel)
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel)
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night)
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
H x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel)
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)
Patching x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Sue & Barry Brown x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

Omen 666 x1 (awaiting deposit)
v6vin x 2 (awaiting deposit)
Symes x 2 (awaiting deposit)
TTPaul x 2 (awaiting deposit)
Don't I recognise you x 2 (awaiting deposit)

TOTAL SO FAR 40

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI,
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2)
GTT ???? TBC.
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed

Total including exhibitors 46


----------



## LakesTTer

Ant, I'll need to check my duties for March, do you have a cut off date?? Me and her are very interested!!


----------



## ANT

LakesTTer, Thanks for the support!

I really hope you guys can make it!!!!! there is no cut off date, but rooms are selling out fairly quickly.....try to get your booking in as soon as you can, especially if you want a Sea View Room.

Hope to see you there m8 for what looks to be a cracking one off weekend.

ANT


----------



## ANT

2 more TTers

UPDATED LIST FOR TTORQUAY 2005

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel)
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel)
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night)
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
H x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel)
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)
BillP x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Sue & Barry Brown x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Wood x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

Omen 666 x1 (awaiting deposit)
v6vin x 2 (awaiting deposit)
Symes x 2 (awaiting deposit)
TTPaul x 2 (awaiting deposit)
Don't I recognise you x 2 (awaiting deposit)

TOTAL SO FAR 42

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI,
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2)
GTT ???? TBC.
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed

Total including exhibitors 48


----------



## LakesTTer

I'm in :lol: What do you need?


----------



## jog

A credit card to confirm your booking  
A TT (or at least an audi)  
Cash to put behind the bar to start of our extensive Tab. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Realy looking forward to this.


----------



## mighTy Tee

jog said:


> Cash to put behind the bat to start of our extensive Tab. [smiley=cheers.gif]


Mark - Are we playing cricket then?

Blimey - you edited that quickly. As an aside what time are you heading west on the Friday?


----------



## ANT

LakesTTer  ,
If you can call the hotel on 01803 213611 to book. Give your screen name , name, address and give by credit card the deposit of Â£30 per person.
Thanks and see you there m8
ANT


----------



## jog

mighTy Tee said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cash to put behind the bat to start of our extensive Tab. [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Mark - Are we playing cricket then?
> 
> Blimey - you edited that quickly. As an aside what time are you heading west on the Friday?
Click to expand...

Richard - you were just as quick picking it up 

Not sure what time I am setting off yet.


----------



## ANT

2 more TTers
WELCOME TO THE FOLD LakesTTer

UPDATED LIST FOR TTORQUAY 2005

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel)
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel)
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night)
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
H x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel)
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)
BillP x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Sue & Barry Brown x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Wood x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
LakesTTer x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

Omen 666 x1 (awaiting deposit)
v6vin x 2 (awaiting deposit)
Symes x 2 (awaiting deposit)
TTPaul x 2 (awaiting deposit)
Don't I recognise you x 2 (awaiting deposit)

TOTAL SO FAR 44

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI,
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2)
GTT ???? TBC.
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed

Total including exhibitors 50


----------



## ANT

FOR ANYONE JUST JOINING THIS THREAD HERE ARE THE WEEKEND'S DETAILS ONE AGAIN.

MARCH 2005 STAY AT THE CORBYN HEAD HOTEL,SEAFRONT, TORQUAY,DEVON. www.corbynhead.com

TTORQUAY WEEKEND PDF BROCHURE HERE
***** http://www.corbynhead.com/audi_ttoc.pdf *****

TELEPHONE CORBYN HEAD HOTEL ON 0 1 8 0 3 2 1 3 6 1 1

Dates are MARCH 2005, Friday 11th, Sat 12th and departure after the optional lunch on Sunday 13th.

A rate of Â£99.50 per person would include 2 nights in a standard ensuite room, Full English Breakfast, 3 course Dinner in the Harbour View Restaurant on both nights and entertainment on both nights and Finger Buffet Lunch on the Saturday after the Cruise. Members of the TTOC would get a further 10% off making a total of 89.55

Sea View Room Supplements are set and do not qualify for a discount. Normal Corbyn Head Hotel 2005 tariff on a standard room is Â£65 per person per night, but for this TT weekend it's only Â£44.75 per person per night.
Supplements for Sea View Rooms would be at Â£5 pppn
Sea View Balcony at Â£8 pppn
Deluxe with Balcony at Â£12 pppn

Corbyn Head Hotel is situated on Torquay's sea front. It is the 2nd highest quality rated hotel in Torquay with an AA 74% quality rating and the English Tourism's Silver Award. It has a 3 star rating, two restaurants, The Harbour View awarded with the RAC's fine dining award and a small A la carte restaurant the Orchid with 2 AA Rosettes.
The website is here www.corbynhead.com

It has a free onsite car park.

The weekend programme follows:-

Arrival pm Friday. Rooms ready for check after 2pm.

7:00pm ~ 7:30pm Bucks Fizz and CanapÃ©s reception in the Regency Lounge.

7:30 ~ 8:30, Talk by Audi UK

8:30 Dinner and Light Jazz after dinner in the lounge until 12am.

Saturday, Breakfast from 8am -9:30am.

10:00am TT Cruise along the coast to Teignmouth, Dawlish and on to Powderham Castle's grounds for Coffee and Cake thumbsup (Â£2 per person) and then back to the Corbyn Head Hotel for a Buffet lunch. Run to Powderham Castle aprox. 50 minutes of Sea Views and twisties. On the return journey (aprox. 35 minutes) faster roads. There are shops at the stop for Coffee, so the ladies will be kept happy and plenty of parking for our TT's

During and after the Buffet Lunch the afternoon is at Leisure with companies displaying in the Regency Lounge

AUDI UK
bringing 3 cars TBC...... NEW A6 AVANT, NEW S4 &.............???? (TO BE ANNOUNCED 21st FEB)

TT SHOP
Bringing their V6 for Show and 10% off all sales at their stand on the Saturday afternoon

AMD

DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI
bringing 3 cars, 2 static and one V6 FOR PEOPLE TO TEST DRIVE!!!

AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE in every room on arrival

OETTINGER (RSD),

AUDI UK The 2 top men in charge of Audi UK marketing and Production available on hand all weekend to talk to!!!!!

Dinner from 7:30~9

Dancing from 9:30 to 12:30.

Sunday am Cruise to Dartmouth and on to Totnes for coffee at Buckfast Abbey and then back to the Hotel

OPTIONAL EXTRAS
Coffee at stops on Cruises
Traditional Sunday Lunch at the Corbyn Head Hotel at a cost of Â£12 per person.

BOOK NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TELEPHONE 01803 213611 to book your prefered type of Room and tell them you are with the TT weekend!(VERY IMPORTANT)

SEE YOU THERE
ANT

TT WEEKEND BROCHURE PDF
Surprised http://www.corbynhead.com/audi_ttoc.pdf


----------



## TTotal

Please see main TT Forum post ref "ANT" :wink:


----------



## ANT

????????????? :?
Sorry but I don't get that one! 
ANT [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

ANT said:


> ????????????? :?
> Sorry but I don't get that one!
> ANT [smiley=stupid.gif]


SEE HERE ANT!


----------



## ANT

OK now I get it !!!!! Thanks for that M8
ANT


----------



## TTotal

Dear Ant, he must be knackered, get a nice drink and relax in the sun mate ! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

mighTy Tee said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cash to put behind the bat to start of our extensive Tab. [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Mark - Are we playing cricket then?
> 
> Blimey - you edited that quickly. As an aside what time are you heading west on the Friday?
Click to expand...

Sue, Barry, Ron and I should set off here around 10:30am.
So, hopefully, we'll be down there no later than 4:30pm or so (that's lunch break included)

Note to self: must check, does the hotel have a gym/pool :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee

A3DFU said:


> Note to self: must check, does the hotel have a gym/pool :roll:


Dani - you are OK for a dip as there is the English Channel right opposite


----------



## A3DFU

mighTy Tee said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self: must check, does the hotel have a gym/pool :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani - you are OK for a dip as there is the English Channel right opposite
Click to expand...

Thanks Richard. I'll pack my bikini :wink: 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee

A3DFU said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self: must check, does the hotel have a gym/pool :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani - you are OK for a dip as there is the English Channel right opposite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Richard. I'll pack my bikini :wink: 8)
Click to expand...

Not participating in the skinny dipping then? [smiley=clown.gif]

 <me thinks it is tin helmet time again>


----------



## TTotal

Phoar its gonna be a bit nippy out there , too chilly for a dip in Torbay for me mate...


----------



## ANT

I can supply a wet suit if you need it!! Really Sunny here today........but only 6.5 degrees. Brass Monkeys and all that!! :? 
 
ANT


----------



## ANT

A couple of people have mentioned about 'Day Trippers' and whilst I do understand the money issues at the moment we can't take outside bookings.

It would be great to see as many people there as possible but I really do need people to stay over if possible..... even if it is for only one night at a rate of Â£59.75 per person. The hotel is sponsoring this event and that has attracted the people that are creating the necessary interest in TTorquay 2005, ....so if you can stay please do so because without the support of people staying this event it would not happen!

The Hotel is sponsoring this event with over Â£2000 by helping displaying companies, keeping the rates down for all guests and giving free room hire and no entertainment fees etc.etc.

After saying all this however, if we do not fill and we still have restaurant space, one week prior to the event if there is availability we will be taking bookings for outside people wishing to join the runs.....buffet and exhibition.....dinner and dances or Sunday Lunch etc. But I must stress, this will only happen if we do not allocate all rooms and once the event is full...it is unfortunately full.

This one off event supported by the top people of Audi UK is only Â£99 per person and I personally feel that when you pay Â£35 B&B per person per night in a non star rated hotel close by, the Â£99 per person for 2 nights, Dinner, Room, Breakfast, Entertainment, Buffet, Exhibition and all that is going on represents great value for money!!!!!

Costs of the above will be posted nearer to the time.

ANT


----------



## TTotal

Well said and understood ANT, maybe also "outsiders were asking whether they could join in the possible cruises too...

Cant wait, it sounds so exciting, Castle Coombe this weekend and then Torquay soon after Whoopee !


----------



## ANT

At the moment I don't like to commit. Obviously people paying for the weekend have priority and with this are booked at the coffee stops, Powderham castle etc. I really don't want to over complicate things at the moment and until nearer to the event, I won't know. Hope this is fair enough.
ANT


----------



## A3DFU

ANT said:


> A couple of people have mentioned about 'Day Trippers' and whilst I do understand the money issues at the moment we can't take outside bookings.
> 
> It would be great to see as many people there as possible but I really do need people to stay over if possible..... even if it is for only one night at a rate of Â£59.75 per person. The hotel is sponsoring this event and that has attracted the people that are creating the necessary interest in TTorquay 2005, ....so if you can stay please do so because without the support of people staying this event it would not happen!
> 
> The Hotel is sponsoring this event with over Â£2000 by helping displaying companies, keeping the rates down for all guests and giving free room hire and no entertainment fees etc.etc.
> 
> After saying all this however, if we do not fill and we still have restaurant space, one week prior to the event if there is availability we will be taking bookings for outside people wishing to join the runs.....buffet and exhibition.....dinner and dances or Sunday Lunch etc. But I must stress, this will only happen if we do not allocate all rooms and once the event is full...it is unfortunately full.
> 
> This one off event supported by the top people of Audi UK is only Â£99 per person and I personally feel that when you pay Â£35 B&B per person per night in a non star rated hotel close by, the Â£99 per person for 2 nights, Dinner, Room, Breakfast, Entertainment, Buffet, Exhibition and all that is going on represents great value for money!!!!!
> 
> Costs of the above will be posted nearer to the time.
> 
> ANT


I'll second John's comment: well said ---
--- but even more so well done for pulling all of this togeteher, ANT 

Now, I'm not promissing, but there may be some friends of Sue&Barry, who have a TT and would like to join. Friends of friends :wink:

I will fw this thread to some "ex" CA peeps who still regularly support my meets. I hope this is O.K??

*Cumon all you TT'ers: get booking for this super weekend!!!!!*


----------



## ANT

Thanks Dani.....Keep em coming!!!!!!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Guys don't worry if I don't post tomorrow....I will as soon as I get back to work on Friday. I'm off to the New Angel, for some Dartmouth Grub [smiley=chef.gif] and Plenty to Drink [smiley=cheers.gif] . 
Change of Sea View Scenery and all that!!! :wink:

ANT

(by the way New Angel Restaurant on TV Chanel 4 at 8:30, John Burton-Race, Great Chef that happens to love Audi's) 
http://www.thenewangel.co.uk/audiuk.htm


----------



## ANT

UPDATED LIST FOR TTORQUAY 2005

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel)
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel)
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night)
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
J 22S DS x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel)
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)
BillP x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Sue & Barry Brown x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Wood x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
LakesTTer x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

Omen 666 x1 (awaiting deposit)
v6vin x 2 (awaiting deposit)
Symes x 2 (awaiting deposit)
TTPaul x 2 (awaiting deposit)
Don't I recognise you x 2 (awaiting deposit)

TOTAL SO FAR 44

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI,
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2)
GTT ???? TBC.
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed

Total including exhibitors 50


----------



## ANT

NEWS FLASH

I will be able to post more about the Audi UK cars on the 21st of Feb........Not before, just to keep you guessing!!!!!! :wink: James Unwin of Audi UK will be with us for the weekend with another person from Audi UK. They have said they will be here to do the talk and answer many questions especially regarding the next TT on the Friday night and over the weekend.

Our run on Sunday will now be over Dartmoor to Haytor Rocks and on to Buckfast Abbey for Coffee is priced at 90p per person and cakes are from 70p ~ Â£1.40. This will now fill Buckfast Abbey, so expect it to be very busy. I believe the shop will also be open so you can buy some of the Monks wine Tonic (rather potent I believe!!!  ) or some Honey if you prefer :? !

ANT


----------



## A3DFU

ANT said:


> NEWS FLASH
> James Unwin of Audi UK will be with us for the weekend
> ANT


Another _Unwin_    
Must be a cousin :wink:


----------



## ANT

UPDATED LIST FOR TTORQUAY 2005

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel)
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel)
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night) TT FORUM
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
J 22S DS x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel)
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)
BillP x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Sue & Barry Brown x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Wood x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
LakesTTer x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Holland x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

Omen 666 x1 (awaiting deposit) TT FORUM
v6vin x 2 (awaiting deposit) TT FORUM
Symes x 2 (awaiting deposit) 
TTPaul x 2 (awaiting deposit) TT FORUM
Don't I recognise you x 2 (awaiting deposit) TT FORUM

TOTAL SO FAR 46

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI,
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2)
GTT ???? TBC.
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed

Total including exhibitors 52

 ANT


----------



## ANT

Oh and by the way the mystery car coming to TTorquay 2005 gets revealed to the Forum TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!  
ANT


----------



## L7

Ant me and Jo would like to come but we might have to bring our nearly 3 yr old daughter with us, would this be possible/Ok and are there another kid's coming on the weekend :?: also don't know how this would effect the evening meal situation.


----------



## Private Prozac

Ant - Where's the anouncement then?


----------



## Multiprocess

You mean you missed it!! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

auditt260bhp said:


> Ant - Where's the anouncement then?


He must still be at work and not allowed to post on the frum :roll:


----------



## TTotal

He is still parking cars outside, once he has done the cellar work he will be allowed into the office


----------



## jog

TTotal said:


> He is still parking cars outside, once he has done the cellar work he will be allowed into the office


I think Monday is his day off.


----------



## ANT

Sorry it is my day off, was learning how to SKI today, little sore now but made up for it with the roof down afterwards on what has been a gloriously sunny day on the Riviera!!!!8)

*TT QUATTRO SPORT* has arrived!!!!! 

The TT Quattro Sport is a limited more powerful edition of the 1.8 twin intercooled Turbo with 250 bhp and will come in Coupe form only. This limited edition celebrates 25 years of Quattro, it comes with two tone paintwork, Recaro seats etc. It will be interesting to see if it breaks the 6 second barrier, Audi are conservative and say it is 5.9 seconds, 4 tenths of a second quicker than the V6 coupe. Sorry I don't have a piccy, but no doubt it will be in Auto Car next week. I believe it's being announced today and launched at the Geneva Motorshow.

and more importantly is........................coming to TTorquay 2005.

Shipping date from Germany has yet to be finalised but we should have the first one in this Country for our TTorquay weekend. I spoke to James but he said things are looking very good in order for us to get the car. A new shape S4 should also be with us for the weekend.

There you go Happy Now???? , especially those of you that have booked already! :wink:

Seriously now.....Spaces are starting to get limited so huury up those of you that are considering it!!!!

ANT


----------



## TTotal

Genius work ANT, well done and even scoTT*y* didnt know 8)


----------



## ANT

Think he probably knew a long time before me!!!! :wink: 
ANT


----------



## NaughTTy

AAARRRGGGHHHH - God I wish I could come


----------



## ANT

that sucks doesn't it!!! :?

I'll take some piccys for you tho! :wink:

ANT


----------



## NaughTTy

:roll: Thanks :roll: :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess

Sounds fantastic now, wish I could be there, I am jealous!!


----------



## ANT

UPDATED LIST FOR TTORQUAY 2005

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel)
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel)
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night) TT FORUM
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
J 22S DS x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel)
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)
BillP x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Sue & Barry Brown x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Wood x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
LakesTTer x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Holland x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

Omen 666 x1 (awaiting deposit) TT FORUM
v6vin x 2 (awaiting deposit) TT FORUM
Symes x 2 (awaiting deposit)
TTPaul x 2 (awaiting deposit) TT FORUM
Don't I recognise you x 2 (awaiting deposit) TT FORUM
DJ FISH x 2 (awaiting deposit)

TOTAL SO FAR 48

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI,
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2)
GTT ???? TBC.
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed

Total including exhibitors 54

ANT


----------



## scoTTy

TTotal said:


> Genius work ANT, well done and even scoTT*y* didnt know 8)


Nutts and I were shown the spec, drawings etc at Brooklands.  8)


----------



## ANT

scoTTy really hope you can make it! A 400bhp S4 would be a good one to lead the way!
ANT


----------



## ANT

3 MORE WELCOME L7 

UPDATED LIST FOR TTORQUAY 2005

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel)
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel)
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night) TT FORUM
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
J 22S DS x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel)
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)
BillP x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Sue & Barry Brown x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Wood x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
LakesTTer x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Holland x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
L7 x 3 (confirmed with hotel)
Omen 666 x1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM

v6vin x 2 (awaiting deposit) TT FORUM
Symes x 2 (awaiting deposit)
Don't I recognise you x 2 (awaiting deposit) TT FORUM
DJ FISH x 2 (awaiting deposit)

TOTAL SO FAR 49

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI,
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2)
GTT ???? TBC.
TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed

Total including exhibitors 55


----------



## omen666

ANT said:


> UPDATED LIST FOR TTORQUAY 2005
> 
> GTT ???? TBC.
> TBC = (Awaiting final answer to be Confirmed
> 
> Total including exhibitors 55


I think you can safely update this entry to



> Total including exhibitors 54


:wink:


----------



## TTotal

scoTTy said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genius work ANT, well done and even scoTT*y* didnt know 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Nutts and I were shown the spec, drawings etc at Brooklands.  8)
Click to expand...

Poor you having to keep all these secrets :wink:


----------



## ANT

L7 welcome aboard! How many TT's will this be for the cruise 

TTotal it wasn't easy :wink: I'm normally not very good with secrets!!

*UPDATES*

Audi have confirmed the 3 cars, TT Quattro Sport, New S4 and NEW A6 Avant.

Oettinger are definately coming and one of the after sales marketing managers of VW AG.

also

I would like to thank everyone on the Forum for all the support regarding the TTorquay Weekend. It has been a great help! You're a good bunch!!!!

I'm just a bit worried I don't lose my way on one of the runs  .......how bad would that look :? . You see, I don't get out of the hotel very often :wink: .

KEEP THE BOOKINGS COMING CHAPS AND CHAPESSES!!!!!!

ANT


----------



## KevtoTTy

Ant & other Forum Members

Just to confirm that Kev(no Bev)toTTy has paid his deposit for a 'Billy-No-Mates' single room and looks forward to seeing you all in a couple of weeks!

For those that don't know me I am the one that DIDN'T lock his keys on a Blue TT at Castle Combe!!!
:lol: :lol: 
Kev


----------



## ANT

*Another 3 people, Welcome KevtoTTy & Mr & Mrs Clark!! *

*UPDATED LIST FOR TTORQUAY 2005*

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel)
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel)
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel)* TT FORUM*
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel)* TT FORUM*
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night)* TT FORUM*
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel)* TT FORUM*
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel)* TT FORUM*
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel)* TT FORUM*
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel)* TT FORUM*
J 22S DS x 2 (confirmed with hotel)* TT FORUM*
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel)
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)
BillP x 2 (confirmed with hotel)* TT FORUM*
Sue & Barry Brown x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Wood x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
LakesTTer x 2 (confirmed with hotel)* TT FORUM*
Holland x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
L7 x 3 (confirmed with hotel)* TT FORUM*
Omen 666 x 1 (confirmed with hotel)* TT FORUM*
KevtoTTy x 1 (confirmed with hotel)* TT FORUM*
Clark x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

v6vin x 2 (awaiting deposit)* TT FORUM*
Symes x 2 (awaiting deposit)
Don't I recognise you x 2 (awaiting deposit)* TT FORUM*
DJ FISH x 2 (awaiting deposit)

TOTAL SO FAR 52

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI,
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES tbc, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2)

Total including exhibitors 58  
Think at this rate we will hit the big 60!!!!!......70 would be nice tho! :wink:

ANT


----------



## jampott

GTT not going?


----------



## ANT

Not sure as they haven't replied back yet! Could do with a nice S4 tho!!!! You coming? :wink: 
ANT


----------



## jog

jampott said:


> GTT not going?


Roland did say when i asked him several months ago that he thought it clashed with another event so he would probably not be able to attend.


----------



## jog

kevtoTTy said:


> Ant & other Forum Members
> 
> Just to confirm that Kev(no Bev)toTTy has paid his deposit for a 'Billy-No-Mates' single room and looks forward to seeing you all in a couple of weeks!
> 
> For those that don't know me I am the one that DIDN'T lock his keys on a Blue TT at Castle Combe!!!
> :lol: :lol:
> Kev


Nice one Kev. So are you leaving Mrs Totty in Bristol


----------



## KevtoTTy

jog said:


> Nice one Kev. So are you leaving Mrs Totty in Bristol


No she's already out with her 'lesbian, can't pull a bloke' friends for the weekend - somewhere in Brighton I think! :roll:

Kev


----------



## ANT

Don't worry Kev , you'll be able to concentrate on the cars instead!!:lol:

Numbers are starting to look pretty good! 

Anyone know if was is still coming from Angel Eyes? also v6vin?

These would make it well over the 60 mark! Plese guys book!!!! we need you TT'ers !!!:wink:

Mark, what time are you getting down on Friday? must get chance for a few extra Beers!!!


ANT


----------



## jog

ANT said:


> Mark, what time are you getting down on Friday? must get chance for a few extra Beers!!!
> 
> 
> ANT


Hi matey,
If I can get my parents to collect the boys from school, Andrea and I should be with you by 4p.m. (ish).
I can tell its getting close because Andrea is talking about what to wear in the evenings and even worse- what she needs to buy. :? 
What is the dress code for the evenings?


----------



## ANT

Clothes .................................. :wink:

Smart or smart casual, Restaurant restrictions are no Jeans or swim suits  
Look forward to seeing you there!.  
ANT


----------



## omen666

jog said:


> ANT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark, what time are you getting down on Friday? must get chance for a few extra Beers!!!
> 
> 
> ANT
> 
> 
> 
> Hi matey,
> If I can get my parents to collect the boys from school, Andrea and I should be with you by 4p.m. (ish).
> I can tell its getting close because Andrea is talking about what to wear in the evenings and even worse- what she needs to buy. :?
> What is the dress code for the evenings?
Click to expand...

I bet the clothes she buys won't cost as much as your Brembo's :wink:


----------



## ANT

:lol: 
Nice one.................. but I bet Mark hasn't told her about those yet....... although expensive, they were woth it .............................

these phrases SOMETIMES work to our loved ones :?

'they have always been there' 
'They are standard dear' 
'who put those on there?'
'they are a necessary safety issue'
'The brakes were on special offer, buy one get one free'



ANT


----------



## jampott

ANT said:


> Not sure as they haven't replied back yet! Could do with a nice S4 tho!!!! You coming? :wink:
> ANT


Audi are already bringing you a nice S4 - don't be greedy!!

I wonder if its the black one doing the rounds. Quad pipes. Yum.


----------



## L7

Hey Ant have i been struck off the forum :wink:

Might be leaving Imo with granny so probably just me and Jo, now i better go and buy a pair of trousers


----------



## mighTy Tee

ANT said:


> Smart or smart casual, Restaurant restrictions are no Jeans or swim suits
> Look forward to seeing you there!.
> ANT


Can I wear me shorts in the restaurant?  :roll:


----------



## ANT

L7 sorry about that!!! You are now an official TT Forum member 

mighTTy you can wear your shorts if you are that brave, its pretty cold at the moment especially when the wind gets up!!!! :wink:

ANT


----------



## jampott

mighTy Tee said:


> ANT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smart or smart casual, Restaurant restrictions are no Jeans or swim suits
> Look forward to seeing you there!.
> ANT
> 
> 
> 
> Can I wear me shorts in the restaurant?  :roll:
Click to expand...

They'll probably let you wear your bobble-hat if you ask nicely...


----------



## jog

jampott said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smart or smart casual, Restaurant restrictions are no Jeans or swim suits
> Look forward to seeing you there!.
> ANT
> 
> 
> 
> Can I wear me shorts in the restaurant?  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'll probably let you wear your bobble-hat if you ask nicely...
Click to expand...

Do you mean this hat tim:


----------



## jampott

jog said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smart or smart casual, Restaurant restrictions are no Jeans or swim suits
> Look forward to seeing you there!.
> ANT
> 
> 
> 
> Can I wear me shorts in the restaurant?  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'll probably let you wear your bobble-hat if you ask nicely...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean this hat tim:
Click to expand...

That's the fella... [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee

I suppose I will have that photo used against me as I was talking to Tim's "friend".

Back to the shorts - I don't have any hair on my head to keep my head warm.. :?


----------



## A3DFU

ANT said:


> :lol:
> Nice one.................. but I bet Mark hasn't told her about those yet....... although expensive, they were woth it .............................
> 
> these phrases SOMETIMES work to our loved ones :?
> 
> 'they have always been there'
> 'They are standard dear'
> 'who put those on there?'
> 'they are a necessary safety issue'
> 
> 
> 
> ANT


Is this my justification then to buy new cloths? :wink: :roll:


----------



## omen666

A3DFU said:


> ANT said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ANT
> 
> 
> 
> Is this my justification then to buy new cloths? :wink: :roll:
Click to expand...

Crickey, you need permission to buy cloths! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

omen666 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANT said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ANT
> 
> 
> 
> Is this my justification then to buy new cloths? :wink: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crickey, you need permission to buy cloths! :wink:
Click to expand...

 :wink: :lol:


----------



## J 22S DS

Dani, when do you plan on driving down? Shall we try and sort a mini cruise out??


----------



## A3DFU

J 22S DS said:


> Dani, when do you plan on driving down? Shall we try and sort a mini cruise out??


That'll be great [smiley=dude.gif] 
Friends of ours (Sue&Barry in the BM) will be at ours for about 10am on Friday, perhaps a bit earlier.
So we could meet B'ham area at app. 11:30am'ish?

Where do you suggest we'll meet? I suppose Howard will go dwn at the same time?


----------



## J 22S DS

A3DFU said:


> Where do you suggest we'll meet? I suppose Howard will go dwn at the same time?


Howard & Pauline cant make it for the full weekend anymore but they still might come down on the Sunday. As for the time to meet ill have to double check at work at what time we can leave - doing a few hours first thing but will let you know asap.

Do you know if there is anyone else from up north or the midlands that are making the trek down?


----------



## A3DFU

I think that so far we're the only _North-Midland'ers_ to do the whole weekend.
There may be someone else but I can't really speak for him :?


----------



## ANT

ROOMS ARE STARTING TO BE VERY LIMITED!!!! Anyone wishing to book should do so now! Advertising for general allocation is running again in the Sunday Mail,.

Out of 50 rooms in total we have the following accommodation still available:

2 SINGLES
2 STANDARD DOUBLES
1 DOUBLE SEA VIEW
1 TWIN SEA VIEW
2 DOUBLE SEA VIEW & BALCONY
1 DOUBLE PARTIAL SEA VIEW

these rooms will sell very quickly after Sunday Mail's advert so if you are still thinking on coming for the weekend, please be quick to save dissapointment. Hope to see a few more TTer's there!

ANT


----------



## ANT

UPDATED LIST FOR TTORQUAY 2005

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel)
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel)
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night) TT FORUM
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
J 22S DS x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel)
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)
BillP x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Sue & Barry Brown x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Wood x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
LakesTTer x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Holland x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
L7 x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Omen 666 x 1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
KevtoTTy x 1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Clark x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

v6vin x 2 (awaiting deposit) TT FORUM
Symes x 2 (awaiting deposit)
DJ FISH x 2 (awaiting deposit)

TOTAL SO FAR 49

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI,
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES tbc, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2)

Total including exhibitors 55

ANT


----------



## clived

Hi Ant - I'll take a Double with sea view and balcony please...

Thanks, Clive


----------



## t7

clived said:


> Hi Ant - I'll take a Double with sea view and balcony please...
> 
> Thanks, Clive


Wooohooo! (I'll bring me ear defenders :wink: )


----------



## ANT

clived that's great news!!!!!  
I've just finished work and it's 1:30 am.........That's a great start to a new day. Really good to have you with us......Cheers m8, thanks for the support.  
ANT

UPDATED LIST FOR TTORQUAY 2005

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel)
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel)
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night) TT FORUM
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
J 22S DS x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel)
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)
BillP x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Sue & Barry Brown x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Wood x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
LakesTTer x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Holland x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
L7 x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Omen 666 x 1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
KevtoTTy x 1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Clark x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
clived x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM

v6vin x 2 (awaiting deposit) TT FORUM
Symes x 2 (awaiting deposit)
DJ FISH x 2 (awaiting deposit)

TOTAL SO FAR 51

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI,
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES tbc, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2)

Total including exhibitors 57

ANT


----------



## mighTy Tee

I suggest those of us with PMRs (personal Mobile Radios) take them with us so we can communicate when out on the road and hopefully keep the convoy together.


----------



## ANT

good idea Richard!!
I've got aprox 5 units people can borrow at the hotel!  
ANT


----------



## ANT

ROOMS ARE STARTING TO BE VERY LIMITED!!!! Anyone wishing to book should do so now!

Out of 50 rooms in total we have the following accommodation still available:

2 SINGLES
2 STANDARD DOUBLES
1 DOUBLE SEA VIEW
1 TWIN SEA VIEW
1 DOUBLE SEA VIEW & BALCONY
1 DOUBLE PARTIAL SEA VIEW

these rooms will sell very quickly after Sunday Mail's advert so if you are still thinking on coming for the weekend, please be quick to save dissapointment. Hope to see you there!

ANT


----------



## ANT

1 MORE TO THE LIST 
''MIkeyB''

UPDATED LIST FOR TTORQUAY 2005

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel)
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel)
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night) TT FORUM
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
J 22S DS x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel)
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)
BillP x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Sue & Barry Brown x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Wood x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
LakesTTer x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Holland x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
L7 x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Omen 666 x 1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
KevtoTTy x 1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Clark x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
clived x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM

v6vin x 2 (awaiting deposit) TT FORUM
Symes x 2 (awaiting deposit)
DJ FISH x 2 (awaiting deposit)
MikeyB x1 (awaiting deposit)

TOTAL SO FAR 52

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI,
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES tbc, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2)

Total including exhibitors 58

Out of 50 rooms in total we have the following accommodation still available:

1 SINGLES
2 STANDARD DOUBLES
1 DOUBLE SEA VIEW
1 TWIN SEA VIEW
1 DOUBLE SEA VIEW & BALCONY
1 DOUBLE PARTIAL SEA VIEW

Keep it coming! Starting to look like one hell of a TT meet!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
ANT


----------



## A3DFU

Anyone cruising down on Friday morning, Sue&Barry, Mikey, Mike, it's breakfast/coffee at our house 9:30am - 10:00am.
And, hopefully, we'll "collect" a few TTs on the way down 

Can't wait now [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

mighTy Tee said:


> I suggest those of us with PMRs (personal Mobile Radios) take them with us so we can communicate when out on the road and hopefully keep the convoy together.


That's part of the _Cruising Etikette_, Richard :wink:


----------



## MikeyB

Ant, you have PM mate.


----------



## omen666

A3DFU said:


> Anyone cruising down on Friday morning, Sue&Barry, Mikey, Mike, it's breakfast/coffee at our house 9:30am - 10:00am.
> And, hopefully, we'll "collect" a few TTs on the way down
> 
> Can't wait now [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Dani, I'd like to meet you at M5 Gloucester, can we organise?


----------



## MikeyB

Don't do it Dani! He's the DEVIL.... He will make you tour the UK and stuff!

:lol: :lol: :lol: He's a nice lad really.


----------



## J 22S DS

A3DFU said:


> J 22S DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani, when do you plan on driving down? Shall we try and sort a mini cruise out??
> 
> 
> 
> That'll be great [smiley=dude.gif]
> Friends of ours (Sue&Barry in the BM) will be at ours for about 10am on Friday, perhaps a bit earlier.
> So we could meet B'ham area at app. 11:30am'ish?
Click to expand...

Looks like we can get the morning off now Dani  Take it your coming down the M6 - we join at J10a so anywhere after that will be good for us! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## omen666

MikeyB said:


> Don't do it Dani! He's the DEVIL.... He will make you tour the UK and stuff!


"and stuff"......wooohhhaaahhhaaa :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU

omen666 said:


> Dani, I'd like to meet you at M5 Gloucester, can we organise?


Of course we can, Damon 

I want to set off here no later than 10:30 am. I'll have a look on the map and we'll sort something 



MikeyB said:


> Don't do it Dani! He's the DEVIL.... He will make you tour the UK and stuff!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: He's a nice lad really.


Yeah, nice lad: tour the UK without me  
Ohhh ... I'm soooo upset  :?  :wink:   



J 22S DS said:


> Looks like we can get the morning off now Dani  Take it your coming down the M6 - we join at J10a so anywhere after that will be good for us! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Super  
Our convoy is growing in numbers [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

So we'll have a mini cruise of: -
MikeyB
Sue&Barry
Ron&Dani
Dan&Lauren
Damon
... and most likely someone from Walsall area


----------



## KevtoTTy

Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19

Kev


----------



## A3DFU

kevtoTTy said:


> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev


Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet


----------



## Multiprocess

I could meet you all on the M5 Gloucester or Stroud and get some piccies!

Or stand on the motorway bring a video you all in convoy.


----------



## MikeyB

Do a video, do a video!! 

Are you not coming to Torquay Lee?


----------



## Multiprocess

I would Mikey, but the little boy can't go in the TT yet and I don't fancy turning up in the Peugeot 307!! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Multiprocess said:


> I could meet you all on the M5 Gloucester or Stroud and get some piccies!
> 
> Or stand on the motorway bring a video you all in convoy.


Brilliant idea [smiley=idea.gif] 
We'll let the windows down and wave 8)


----------



## ANT

UPDATE
Just spoke to Wasim of Angel Eyes and he is going to try to make it for the weekend, but it is looking pretty sure!!!! 

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel)
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel)
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night) TT FORUM
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
J 22S DS x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel)
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)
BillP x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Sue & Barry Brown x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Wood x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
LakesTTer x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Holland x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
L7 x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Omen 666 x 1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
KevtoTTy x 1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Clark x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
clived x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
MikeyB x1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM

v6vin x 2 (awaiting deposit) TT FORUM
Symes x 2 (awaiting deposit)
DJ FISH x 2 (awaiting deposit)

TT Law x 3 (provisional) TT FORUM

TOTAL SO FAR 55

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI,
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES tbc, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2)

*Total including exhibitors 61*


----------



## MikeyB

Maybe Was can fit my angel eyes whilst I'm down there! :lol:


----------



## omen666

I 'need' Demon Eyes for mine. Seriously though would a couple order seal his presence Ant?


----------



## ANT

I certainly think it would help!  He did seem very positive, all the same.

ANT


----------



## omen666

Mikey, can we really afford this on top of TTour [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## MikeyB

I've wanted these since I saw the BMW 7 series!!

:lol: Maybe Eclipse Angel Eyes could sponsor us with this??


----------



## v6vin

Ant.

Ok I`m in for this, hotel booked 

Mike


----------



## A3DFU

v6vin said:


> Ant.
> 
> Ok I`m in for this, hotel booked
> 
> Mike


Brilliant, Mike  I just knew you had to come 8)

Breakfast/coffee at my house 8:00am to 8:30am onwards


----------



## v6vin

A3 DFU Wrote



> Breakfast/coffee at my house 8:00am to 8:30am onwards


Dani. What time are you leaving for Torquay :?:

Mike


----------



## A3DFU

v6vin said:


> A3 DFU Wrote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast/coffee at my house 8:00am to 8:30am onwards
> 
> 
> 
> Dani. What time are you leaving for Torquay :?:
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

We want to set off here about 10am, definitely no later than 10:30am.

Sue and Barry will be here for breakkie and most likely MikeyB.
Are you goig to join our mini cruise?

BTW, you have e-mail :wink:


----------



## MikeyB

Dani, just to confirm, I will meet you at your place around 8:30.

MikeyB


----------



## v6vin

Dani.

Will join you for the run down to Torquay, finalise details later. oops that was my work e-mail address, access it tomorrow 

Mike


----------



## A3DFU

Super Mikey and Mike. I will see you next Friday


----------



## ANT

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel)
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel)
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night) TT FORUM
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
J 22S DS x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel)
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)
BillP x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Sue & Barry Brown x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Wood x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
LakesTTer x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Holland x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
L7 x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Omen 666 x 1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
KevtoTTy x 1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Clark x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
clived x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
MikeyB x1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
v6vin x 1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
DJ FISH x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

TT Law x 3 (provisional) TT FORUM

TOTAL SO FAR 54

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD??????(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI,
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES tbc, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2)

Total including exhibitors 61


----------



## ANT

Mike, can you contact Sue @ the Corbyn Head on 01803 213611 as there seems to be a little confusion over the booking. Many Thanks
ANT


----------



## v6vin

Ant.

Done 

Mike


----------



## ANT

Thanks m8!
ANT


----------



## jog

v6vin said:


> Ant.
> 
> Done
> 
> Mike


Mike,
SNAP  
Nice colour scheme.
See you next weekend


----------



## ANT

Take a look at the webcam .......we've got it working again!!!!! 

www.torquaywebcam.com

It may take a few seconds to load but it will :roll:

ANT


----------



## TTotal

WOW the beach is crowded though !


----------



## TTotal

Is that red rock in the middle Livermead ?


----------



## ANT

John, That's Corbyn Head!!  The other one :wink: 
ANT


----------



## LakesTTer

The hotel's car park is HUGE!! Could they not fit in a conventional 1. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ANT

just spoken to Guy at Audi and he's only got two cars! 

guess whats not coming!!!!! 

ANT


----------



## TTotal

I shall cancel my order for a TT Sport straight away then :evil:


----------



## ANT

Its the A6 Avant :wink:

TT Quattro Sport is coming on a transporter from Germany, as it can't be driven. We are having the first official UK unvailing JUST FOR US!!!!!!!!! 

Also Audi Uk have just taken delivery of their new 05 S4, but they are driving that one down. Wish i was!! :twisted:

I can't wait to see both!

ANT


----------



## TTotal

(wonder if they are locked up overnight ?) :roll:

Cant wait to see them


----------



## jog

Excellent - well done mate.


----------



## ANT

It's being unvailed on the friday night. So we are sorting out spot lights, better getting wiring!!!!  there are still a few rooms left but not so many now. anyone still wishing to book should do so as soon as possible

ANT


----------



## jampott

ANT said:


> It's being unvailed on the friday night. So we are sorting out spot lights, better getting wiring!!!!  there are still a few rooms left but not so many now!
> 
> ANT


Watch the seagulls don't sh*t on its roof


----------



## ANT

they'll certainly show up on the black roof!!! :? 
ANT


----------



## A3DFU

ANT said:


> TT Quattro Sport is coming on a transporter from Germany, as it can't be driven. We are having the first official UK unvailing JUST FOR US!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also Audi Uk have just taken delivery of their new 05 S4, but they are driving that one down. Wish i was!! :twisted:
> 
> I can't wait to see both!
> 
> ANT


Wow, that's brilliant, ANT 

Do you know the time for the unvailing? We may have to set off earlier from up here!


----------



## ANT

We are setting up lights outside and it should be after 7pm on the Friday night.

Only problem I'm having at the moment is getting Scott at *AMD* to answer their calls. Hope they are not going cold on us!!!!! :?

I guess after at least 5 calls and emails in two weeks, I've got to give them time. Must be busy with the likes of us tuning their babies!!

ANT


----------



## A3DFU

ANT said:


> We are setting up lights outside and it should be after 7pm on the Friday night.
> 
> Only problem I'm having at the moment is getting Scott at *AMD* to answer their calls. Hope they are not going cold on us!!!!! :?
> 
> I guess after at least 5 calls and emails in two weeks, I've got to give them time. Must be busy with the likes of us tuning their babies!!
> 
> ANT


Thanks, ANT

Looks like I can stick with my original plan. I hope to be there no later than 4pm


----------



## LakesTTer

I've asked if Audi could possibly have my car finished by Thursday, if not I may be lateish arriving but I am coming!!
Ant.......as this is your baby, could you organise a whip round 'cos after this week I'm officially broke and living under Vauxhall Bridge.
If you catch someone syphoning your fuel tanks, that'll be me :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

LakesTTer said:


> If you catch someone syphoning your fuel tanks, that'll be me :lol:


Drinking Optimax is NOT good for your health!


----------



## ANT

Still no answer from AmD again today!!! :?

Does anyone know anybody there!!! [smiley=huh2.gif] I've nearly given up contacting them! hopefully they won't go back on their original yes to supporting us!

Everyone else no problem! 

 ONE WEEK AND COUNTING 

ANT


----------



## LakesTTer

mighTy Tee said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you catch someone syphoning your fuel tanks, that'll be me :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Drinking Optimax is NOT good for your health!
Click to expand...

Dunno, I've developed quite a taste for it :lol: It's very nice chilled with fruit in it, kinda wobbly.


----------



## A3DFU

ANT said:


> Still no answer from AmD again today!!! :?
> 
> Does anyone know anybody there!!! [smiley=huh2.gif] ANT


ANT, have you spoken with Thorney?


----------



## jog

ANT said:


> Still no answer from AmD again today!!! :?
> 
> Does anyone know anybody there!!! [smiley=huh2.gif] I've nearly given up contacting them! hopefully they won't go back on their original yes to supporting us!
> 
> Everyone else no problem!
> 
> ONE WEEK AND COUNTING
> 
> ANT


Ant, I am at AmD on Wednesday. I can pass on you message/ request if you have not had any luck before.


----------



## omen666

jog said:


> ANT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no answer from AmD again today!!! :?
> 
> Does anyone know anybody there!!! [smiley=huh2.gif] I've nearly given up contacting them! hopefully they won't go back on their original yes to supporting us!
> 
> Everyone else no problem!
> 
> ONE WEEK AND COUNTING
> 
> ANT
> 
> 
> 
> Ant, I am at AmD on Wednesday. I can pass on you message/ request if you have not had any luck before.
Click to expand...

Brembo, Brembo, Brembo.... :wink:


----------



## ANT

Thanks guys! just about given up on them as they don't reply back, but there is still time so i must give them the benefit of the doubt! :? 
Nevermind if they don't come as we'll all be there and the star of the show! TT Quattro Sport 
also The TT shop have been so good also to support us for this event, along with Oettinger (RSD) and Audi driver magazine too.

I'm off to powderham Castle on Tuesday to organise a photo shoot for the TT's infront of the Castle. It's normally closed at this time of year but they are opening the gates so we can get a photo of the cars with the castle.

Just a quick clarification about dress code. I really want everyone to feel comfortable. So smart casual dress is fine. We just request no trainers or jeans in the restaurant at Dinner Time as a gesture to the ladies. the most important thing is tho.....this is a fun TTers weekend and i really want you all to come and enjoy the hotel, Torquay and this TTOC event . i hope it will be a fun weekend for people to talk, relax and enjoy a great weekend away.

Finally I would like to say thank you to all those who have booked and supported this event. Many thanks as without you this would not be possible.

ANT


----------



## ANT

Thanks guys! just about given up on them as they don't reply back, but there is still time so i must give them the benefit of the doubt! :? 
Nevermind if they don't come as we'll all be there and the star of the show! TT Quattro Sport  Well done Audi Uk!
also The TT shop have been absolutely brilliant to support us for this event, along with Oettinger (RSD) and Audi driver magazine too.

I'm off to powderham Castle on Tuesday to organise a photo shoot for the TT's infront of the Castle. It's normally closed at this time of year but they are opening the gates so we can get a photo of the cars with the castle.

Just a quick clarification about dress code. I really want everyone to feel comfortable. So smart casual dress is fine. We just request no trainers or jeans in the restaurant at Dinner Time as a gesture to the ladies. the most important thing is tho.....this is a fun TTers weekend and i really want you all to come and enjoy the hotel, Torquay and this TTOC event . i hope it will be a fun weekend for people to talk, relax and enjoy a great weekend away.

Finally I would like to say thank you to all those who have booked and supported this event. Many thanks as without you this would not be possible.

ANT 

UPDATED LIST

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel)
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel)
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night) TT FORUM
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
J 22S DS x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel)
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)
BillP x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Sue & Barry Brown x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Wood x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
LakesTTer x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Holland x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
L7 x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Omen 666 x 1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
KevtoTTy x 1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Clark x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
clived x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
MikeyB x1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
v6vin x 1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
DJ FISH x 2 (confirmed with hotel)

TT Law x 3 (provisional) TT FORUM

TOTAL SO FAR 54

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD??????(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI,
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES tbc, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2)

Total including exhibitors 61


----------



## A3DFU

ANT said:


> Finally I would like to say thank you to all those who have booked and supported this event. Many thanks as without you this would not be possible.
> 
> ANT


More importantly:
*Many thanks to you, ANT, for organizing it all!!* :-*


----------



## ANT

UPDATED LIST

AUDI UK x 6 (confirmed with hotel)
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE x2 (confirmed with hotel)
ANT x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
JOG x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
TTotal x 2 (confirmed with hotel 1 night) TT FORUM
mighTy Tee x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
A3DFU x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
t7 & Nutts x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
ttvic x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
J 22S DS x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Madden x 2 from Links Audi , Stockport (confirmed with hotel)
Handley x1 (confirmed with hotel)
BillP x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Sue & Barry Brown x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
Wood x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
LakesTTer x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Holland x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
L7 x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Omen 666 x 1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
KevtoTTy x 1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
Clark x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
clived x 2 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
MikeyB x1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
v6vin x 1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM
DJ FISH x 2 (confirmed with hotel)
TT Law x 1 (confirmed with hotel) TT FORUM

TOTAL SO FAR 52

CONFIRMED COMPANIES SUPPORTING THE EVENT
AUDI UK (staying 2 nights), TTOC, AMD??????(staying 1 night x2), TT SHOP(staying 1 night x2), , DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI,
AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE (staying 2 nights), ANGEL EYES tbc, OETTINGER(RSD)(staying 1 night x2)

Total including exhibitors 59


----------



## MikeyB

Just a question about dress code, are all the males going suited and booted as thats what I was planning? Or is it pants, jumper etc...?


----------



## jog

omen666 said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no answer from AmD again today!!! :?
> 
> Does anyone know anybody there!!! [smiley=huh2.gif] I've nearly given up contacting them! hopefully they won't go back on their original yes to supporting us!
> 
> Everyone else no problem!
> 
> ONE WEEK AND COUNTING
> 
> ANT
> 
> 
> 
> Ant, I am at AmD on Wednesday. I can pass on you message/ request if you have not had any luck before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brembo, Brembo, Brembo.... :wink:
Click to expand...

Nope - eibach springs and Porsche, Porsche Porsche  
sorry to take OT


----------



## KevtoTTy

MikeyB said:


> Just a question about dress code, are all the males going suited and booted as thats what I was planning? Or is it *pants*, jumper etc...?


Mikey

Do you mean......









:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Please let me know 'cos I don't want to be overdressed!!

Kev


----------



## clived

MikeyB said:


> Just a question about dress code, are all the males going suited and booted as thats what I was planning? Or is it pants, jumper etc...?


Nope, not my plan....


----------



## ANT

AS PROMISED *"FOR ALL THE DAY TRIPPERS OUT THERE"*

*FRIDAY TT QUATTRO SPORT UNVAILING*, BUCK FIZZ, CANAPES, 4 COURSE DINNER & JAZZ-12am *Â£29.95* starts 7pm

*SATURDAY AM RUN TO POWDERHAM CASTLE, BUFFET LUNCH & EXHIBITION*
FEATURING 
AMD, AUDI UK, DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI, TT SHOP, OETTINGER, AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE, ANGEL EYES (1:30 - 5)
10am - 5pm *Â£15.00* coffee and cakes additional at Powderham Â£2

*SATURDAY DINNER & DANCE Â£24.95* 7:30-12:30
*
SUNDAY RUN TO DARTMOOR AND BUCKFAST ABBEY* 10am-3pm
includes SUNDAY LUNCH *Â£15* . Coffee and cakes additional to pay at the Abbey (from 70p)

FOR ALL OF THE ABOVE, PRE PAYMENT IS NECESSARY, BOOKING IS ALSO NECESSARY, BY CREDIT CARD! TELEPHONE 01803 213611 TO MAKE YOUR RESERVATION.

 ANT


----------



## ANT

WAIT FOR IT....................................................................... 

AmD are coming!!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## MikeyB

Whey Hey!!! You finally got hold of them ANT! 

Well done! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Excellent work, ANT


----------



## ANT

AS PROMISED "FOR ALL THE DAY TRIPPERS OUT THERE"

FRIDAY TT QUATTRO SPORT UNVAILING, BUCK FIZZ, CANAPES, 4 COURSE DINNER & JAZZ-12am Â£29.95 starts 7pm

SATURDAY AM RUN TO POWDERHAM CASTLE, BUFFET LUNCH & EXHIBITION
FEATURING
AMD, AUDI UK, DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI, TT SHOP, OETTINGER, AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE, ANGEL EYES (1:30 - 5)
10am - 5pm Â£15.00 coffee and cakes additional at Powderham Â£2

SATURDAY DINNER & DANCE Â£24.95 7:30-12:30

SUNDAY RUN TO DARTMOOR AND BUCKFAST ABBEY 10am-3pm
includes SUNDAY LUNCH Â£15 . Coffee and cakes additional to pay at the Abbey (from 70p)

FOR ALL OF THE ABOVE, PRE PAYMENT IS NECESSARY, BOOKING IS ALSO NECESSARY, BY CREDIT CARD! TELEPHONE 01803 213611 TO MAKE YOUR RESERVATION.
ANT


----------



## A3DFU

*Steve*

Great that you are coming 8) 
We are going to meet Loz and Dan arond 11:15 am to 11:30 am at the Hilton Park Services. Do you want to join us there or possibly further down the M5 :roll:

I shall really do the timing now after some unpleasant distraction over the weekend :?


----------



## KevtoTTy

A3DFU said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
Click to expand...

Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?


----------



## A3DFU

kevtoTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?
Click to expand...

I most certainly haven't Kev and Gordano Services sounds fine 8)

I had a bit of an upset over the weekend but I'm now back on track: things will be sorted toorrow 

Anyone who wants to join our cruise to Torquay: 
my mobile is: -
07711 609 624

Thanks Dan&Loz for your *e-mail *reply :-*


----------



## LakesTTer

Is anyone leaving from London?? 
I'll be leaving about 12ish, heading down the M4, then onto the M5.


----------



## A3DFU

LakesTTer said:


> Is anyone leaving from London??
> I'll be leaving about 12ish, heading down the M4, then onto the M5.


You could join us on the M5?

Sorting times out soon (like tomorrow) after dealing with being hijacked.
This is the *real me* posting!


----------



## TT Law

Dani,

Sorry not to reply earlier.

I will be setting off from Walsall about 0900hrs. I have your mobile and will give you a ring enroute to arrange meeting point on M5.

I hope your weekend distractions are sorted.

Looking forward to seeing you and Ron Friday.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU

TT Law said:


> Dani,
> 
> Sorry not to reply earlier.
> 
> I will be setting off from Walsall about 0900hrs. I have your mobile and will give you a ring enroute to arrange meeting point on M5.
> 
> I hope your weekend distractions are sorted.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you and Ron Friday.
> 
> Steve


You will beat us to Torquay, Steve. We'll have to drive pretty darn fast to catch you :wink:  
See you on Friday


----------



## J 22S DS

TT Law said:


> I will be setting off from Walsall about 0900hrs.


Steve, I had trouble keeping up with you when we started off at the same time never mind when we're two hours behind playing catch up :wink: 

See you all Friday folks


----------



## Multiprocess

Any idea what time you'll be driving past Junction 13 of the M5 on Friday, wanted to get some video of you all from the bridge.


----------



## LakesTTer

A3DFU said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone leaving from London??
> I'll be leaving about 12ish, heading down the M4, then onto the M5.
> 
> 
> 
> You could join us on the M5?
> 
> Sorting times out soon (like tomorrow) after dealing with being hijacked.
> This is the *real me* posting!
Click to expand...

I'm looking to be at the M4/M5 interchange about 3ish, if I'm gonna be on the M5 before the northern posse then I can wait somewhere??


----------



## Multiprocess

LakesTTer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone leaving from London??
> I'll be leaving about 12ish, heading down the M4, then onto the M5.
> 
> 
> 
> You could join us on the M5?
> 
> Sorting times out soon (like tomorrow) after dealing with being hijacked.
> This is the *real me* posting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm looking to be at the M4/M5 interchange about 3ish, if I'm gonna be on the M5 before the northern posse then I can wait somewhere??
Click to expand...

Several places down there at Jct 17 Cribbs.


----------



## LakesTTer

Multiprocess said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone leaving from London??
> I'll be leaving about 12ish, heading down the M4, then onto the M5.
> 
> 
> 
> You could join us on the M5?
> 
> Sorting times out soon (like tomorrow) after dealing with being hijacked.
> This is the *real me* posting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm looking to be at the M4/M5 interchange about 3ish, if I'm gonna be on the M5 before the northern posse then I can wait somewhere??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Several places down there at Jct 17 Cribbs.
Click to expand...

OK, I'll wait there.


----------



## KevtoTTy

A3DFU said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly haven't Kev and Gordano Services sounds fine 8)
> 
> I had a bit of an upset over the weekend but I'm now back on track: things will be sorted toorrow
> 
> Anyone who wants to join our cruise to Torquay:
> my mobile is: -
> 07711 609 624
> 
> Thanks Dan&Loz for your *e-mail *reply :-*
Click to expand...

LakesTTer

I'll be heading out from the Centre of Bristol, will attempt to goin the cruise at Gordano Services (South of Bristol,M5) - we could meet there perhaps?

Kev


----------



## LakesTTer

kevtoTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly haven't Kev and Gordano Services sounds fine 8)
> 
> I had a bit of an upset over the weekend but I'm now back on track: things will be sorted toorrow
> 
> Anyone who wants to join our cruise to Torquay:
> my mobile is: -
> 07711 609 624
> 
> Thanks Dan&Loz for your *e-mail *reply :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LakesTTer
> 
> I'll be heading out from the Centre of Bristol, will attempt to goin the cruise at Gordano Services (South of Bristol,M5) - we could meet there perhaps?
> 
> Kev
Click to expand...

That sounds fine, I'll PM by mobile if you like?


----------



## A3DFU

LakesTTer said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly haven't Kev and Gordano Services sounds fine 8)
> 
> I had a bit of an upset over the weekend but I'm now back on track: things will be sorted toorrow
> 
> Anyone who wants to join our cruise to Torquay:
> my mobile is: -
> 07711 609 624
> 
> Thanks Dan&Loz for your *e-mail *reply :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LakesTTer
> 
> I'll be heading out from the Centre of Bristol, will attempt to goin the cruise at Gordano Services (South of Bristol,M5) - we could meet there perhaps?
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fine, I'll PM by mobile if you like?
Click to expand...

Gorando Services were one of the stops I was looking at. 3pm should be good for us northerners to be there


----------



## LakesTTer

A3DFU said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly haven't Kev and Gordano Services sounds fine 8)
> 
> I had a bit of an upset over the weekend but I'm now back on track: things will be sorted toorrow
> 
> Anyone who wants to join our cruise to Torquay:
> my mobile is: -
> 07711 609 624
> 
> Thanks Dan&Loz for your *e-mail *reply :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LakesTTer
> 
> I'll be heading out from the Centre of Bristol, will attempt to goin the cruise at Gordano Services (South of Bristol,M5) - we could meet there perhaps?
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fine, I'll PM by mobile if you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorando Services were one of the stops I was looking at. 3pm should be good for us northerners to be there
Click to expand...

Brilliant!!, just look for a proper northerner and the W12 mean front end :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

LakesTTer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly haven't Kev and Gordano Services sounds fine 8)
> 
> I had a bit of an upset over the weekend but I'm now back on track: things will be sorted toorrow
> 
> Anyone who wants to join our cruise to Torquay:
> my mobile is: -
> 07711 609 624
> 
> Thanks Dan&Loz for your *e-mail *reply :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LakesTTer
> 
> I'll be heading out from the Centre of Bristol, will attempt to goin the cruise at Gordano Services (South of Bristol,M5) - we could meet there perhaps?
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fine, I'll PM by mobile if you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorando Services were one of the stops I was looking at. 3pm should be good for us northerners to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!!, just look for a proper northerner and the W12 mean front end :wink:
Click to expand...

We will look out for you  Perhaps you would text me your mob nr? Mine is just above.
Oh, and I hope you'll carry on with that story: I'll have the walkie-talkies with me :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy

A3DFU said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly haven't Kev and Gordano Services sounds fine 8)
> 
> I had a bit of an upset over the weekend but I'm now back on track: things will be sorted toorrow
> 
> Anyone who wants to join our cruise to Torquay:
> my mobile is: -
> 07711 609 624
> 
> Thanks Dan&Loz for your *e-mail *reply :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LakesTTer
> 
> I'll be heading out from the Centre of Bristol, will attempt to goin the cruise at Gordano Services (South of Bristol,M5) - we could meet there perhaps?
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fine, I'll PM by mobile if you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorando Services were one of the stops I was looking at. 3pm should be good for us northerners to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!!, just look for a proper northerner and the W12 mean front end :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will look out for you  Perhaps you would text me your mob nr? Mine is just above.
> Oh, and I hope you'll carry on with that story: I'll have the walkie-talkies with me :wink:
Click to expand...

...urm just seeing how long this thread can get!!!!! :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

kevtoTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly haven't Kev and Gordano Services sounds fine 8)
> 
> I had a bit of an upset over the weekend but I'm now back on track: things will be sorted toorrow
> 
> Anyone who wants to join our cruise to Torquay:
> my mobile is: -
> 07711 609 624
> 
> Thanks Dan&Loz for your *e-mail *reply :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LakesTTer
> 
> I'll be heading out from the Centre of Bristol, will attempt to goin the cruise at Gordano Services (South of Bristol,M5) - we could meet there perhaps?
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fine, I'll PM by mobile if you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorando Services were one of the stops I was looking at. 3pm should be good for us northerners to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!!, just look for a proper northerner and the W12 mean front end :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will look out for you  Perhaps you would text me your mob nr? Mine is just above.
> Oh, and I hope you'll carry on with that story: I'll have the walkie-talkies with me :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...urm just seeing how long this thread can get!!!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Going to be coming along the South Coast from Honiton direction.

Hope to be at Exeter Services about 4pm. Dani - I have your mobile no (from 2003) if we are down that way about 4pm I will (if OK with you) phone you and give you the eta Exeter Services and maybe join the convoy.

I have to work Friday am, so best if I phone ahead rather than promise to be there.


----------



## LakesTTer

mighTy Tee said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly haven't Kev and Gordano Services sounds fine 8)
> 
> I had a bit of an upset over the weekend but I'm now back on track: things will be sorted toorrow
> 
> Anyone who wants to join our cruise to Torquay:
> my mobile is: -
> 07711 609 624
> 
> Thanks Dan&Loz for your *e-mail *reply :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LakesTTer
> 
> I'll be heading out from the Centre of Bristol, will attempt to goin the cruise at Gordano Services (South of Bristol,M5) - we could meet there perhaps?
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fine, I'll PM by mobile if you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorando Services were one of the stops I was looking at. 3pm should be good for us northerners to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!!, just look for a proper northerner and the W12 mean front end :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will look out for you  Perhaps you would text me your mob nr? Mine is just above.
> Oh, and I hope you'll carry on with that story: I'll have the walkie-talkies with me :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...urm just seeing how long this thread can get!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to be coming along the South Coast from Honiton direction.
> 
> Hope to be at Exeter Services about 4pm. Dani - I have your mobile no (from 2003) if we are down that way about 4pm I will (if OK with you) phone you and give you the eta Exeter Services and maybe join the convoy.
> 
> I have to work Friday am, so best if I phone ahead rather than promise to be there.
Click to expand...

I'll txt my moby, although with this many boxes, I'm not sure who I'm responding to :lol: 
I've got another star look!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

mighTy Tee said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly haven't Kev and Gordano Services sounds fine 8)
> 
> I had a bit of an upset over the weekend but I'm now back on track: things will be sorted toorrow
> 
> Anyone who wants to join our cruise to Torquay:
> my mobile is: -
> *07711 609 624*
> Thanks Dan&Loz for your *e-mail *reply :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LakesTTer
> 
> I'll be heading out from the Centre of Bristol, will attempt to goin the cruise at Gordano Services (South of Bristol,M5) - we could meet there perhaps?
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fine, I'll PM by mobile if you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorando Services were one of the stops I was looking at. 3pm should be good for us northerners to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!!, just look for a proper northerner and the W12 mean front end :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will look out for you  Perhaps you would text me your mob nr? Mine is just above.
> Oh, and I hope you'll carry on with that story: I'll have the walkie-talkies with me :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...urm just seeing how long this thread can get!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to be coming along the South Coast from Honiton direction.
> 
> Hope to be at Exeter Services about 4pm. Dani - I have your mobile no (from 2003) if we are down that way about 4pm I will (if OK with you) phone you and give you the eta Exeter Services and maybe join the convoy.
> 
> I have to work Friday am, so best if I phone ahead rather than promise to be there.
Click to expand...

Richard, you also have my mobile a bit further up on this same post :wink:


----------



## MikeyB

How many quotes?? :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer

11 :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

MikeyB said:


> How many quotes?? :lol:


Looks like someone has given up now :wink: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

A3DFU said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly haven't Kev and Gordano Services sounds fine 8)
> 
> I had a bit of an upset over the weekend but I'm now back on track: things will be sorted toorrow
> 
> Anyone who wants to join our cruise to Torquay:
> my mobile is: -
> *07711 609 624*
> Thanks Dan&Loz for your *e-mail *reply :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LakesTTer
> 
> I'll be heading out from the Centre of Bristol, will attempt to goin the cruise at Gordano Services (South of Bristol,M5) - we could meet there perhaps?
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fine, I'll PM by mobile if you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorando Services were one of the stops I was looking at. 3pm should be good for us northerners to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!!, just look for a proper northerner and the W12 mean front end :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will look out for you  Perhaps you would text me your mob nr? Mine is just above.
> Oh, and I hope you'll carry on with that story: I'll have the walkie-talkies with me :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...urm just seeing how long this thread can get!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to be coming along the South Coast from Honiton direction.
> 
> Hope to be at Exeter Services about 4pm. Dani - I have your mobile no (from 2003) if we are down that way about 4pm I will (if OK with you) phone you and give you the eta Exeter Services and maybe join the convoy.
> 
> I have to work Friday am, so best if I phone ahead rather than promise to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Richard, you also have my mobile a bit further up on this same post :wink:
Click to expand...

That's the number I have got. 8)


----------



## A3DFU

mighTy Tee said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly haven't Kev and Gordano Services sounds fine 8)
> 
> I had a bit of an upset over the weekend but I'm now back on track: things will be sorted toorrow
> 
> Anyone who wants to join our cruise to Torquay:
> my mobile is: -
> *07711 609 624*
> Thanks Dan&Loz for your *e-mail *reply :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LakesTTer
> 
> I'll be heading out from the Centre of Bristol, will attempt to goin the cruise at Gordano Services (South of Bristol,M5) - we could meet there perhaps?
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fine, I'll PM by mobile if you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorando Services were one of the stops I was looking at. 3pm should be good for us northerners to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!!, just look for a proper northerner and the W12 mean front end :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will look out for you  Perhaps you would text me your mob nr? Mine is just above.
> Oh, and I hope you'll carry on with that story: I'll have the walkie-talkies with me :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...urm just seeing how long this thread can get!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to be coming along the South Coast from Honiton direction.
> 
> Hope to be at Exeter Services about 4pm. Dani - I have your mobile no (from 2003) if we are down that way about 4pm I will (if OK with you) phone you and give you the eta Exeter Services and maybe join the convoy.
> 
> I have to work Friday am, so best if I phone ahead rather than promise to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Richard, you also have my mobile a bit further up on this same post :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the number I have got. 8)
Click to expand...

In that case you've got the right number, Richard: my number :wink: 
See you and Julie on Friday


----------



## LakesTTer

A3DFU said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly haven't Kev and Gordano Services sounds fine 8)
> 
> I had a bit of an upset over the weekend but I'm now back on track: things will be sorted toorrow
> 
> Anyone who wants to join our cruise to Torquay:
> my mobile is: -
> *07711 609 624*
> Thanks Dan&Loz for your *e-mail *reply :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LakesTTer
> 
> I'll be heading out from the Centre of Bristol, will attempt to goin the cruise at Gordano Services (South of Bristol,M5) - we could meet there perhaps?
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fine, I'll PM by mobile if you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorando Services were one of the stops I was looking at. 3pm should be good for us northerners to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!!, just look for a proper northerner and the W12 mean front end :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will look out for you  Perhaps you would text me your mob nr? Mine is just above.
> Oh, and I hope you'll carry on with that story: I'll have the walkie-talkies with me :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...urm just seeing how long this thread can get!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to be coming along the South Coast from Honiton direction.
> 
> Hope to be at Exeter Services about 4pm. Dani - I have your mobile no (from 2003) if we are down that way about 4pm I will (if OK with you) phone you and give you the eta Exeter Services and maybe join the convoy.
> 
> I have to work Friday am, so best if I phone ahead rather than promise to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Richard, you also have my mobile a bit further up on this same post :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the number I have got. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you've got the right number, Richard: my number :wink:
> See you and Julie on Friday
Click to expand...

13

14 including this one. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

LakesTTer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly haven't Kev and Gordano Services sounds fine 8)
> 
> I had a bit of an upset over the weekend but I'm now back on track: things will be sorted toorrow
> 
> Anyone who wants to join our cruise to Torquay:
> my mobile is: -
> *07711 609 624*
> Thanks Dan&Loz for your *e-mail *reply :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LakesTTer
> 
> I'll be heading out from the Centre of Bristol, will attempt to goin the cruise at Gordano Services (South of Bristol,M5) - we could meet there perhaps?
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fine, I'll PM by mobile if you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorando Services were one of the stops I was looking at. 3pm should be good for us northerners to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!!, just look for a proper northerner and the W12 mean front end :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will look out for you  Perhaps you would text me your mob nr? Mine is just above.
> Oh, and I hope you'll carry on with that story: I'll have the walkie-talkies with me :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...urm just seeing how long this thread can get!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to be coming along the South Coast from Honiton direction.
> 
> Hope to be at Exeter Services about 4pm. Dani - I have your mobile no (from 2003) if we are down that way about 4pm I will (if OK with you) phone you and give you the eta Exeter Services and maybe join the convoy.
> 
> I have to work Friday am, so best if I phone ahead rather than promise to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Richard, you also have my mobile a bit further up on this same post :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the number I have got. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you've got the right number, Richard: my number :wink:
> See you and Julie on Friday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13
> 
> 14 including this one. :wink:
Click to expand...

Let's make it 15, shall we :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer

A3DFU said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly haven't Kev and Gordano Services sounds fine 8)
> 
> I had a bit of an upset over the weekend but I'm now back on track: things will be sorted toorrow
> 
> Anyone who wants to join our cruise to Torquay:
> my mobile is: -
> *07711 609 624*
> Thanks Dan&Loz for your *e-mail *reply :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LakesTTer
> 
> I'll be heading out from the Centre of Bristol, will attempt to goin the cruise at Gordano Services (South of Bristol,M5) - we could meet there perhaps?
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fine, I'll PM by mobile if you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorando Services were one of the stops I was looking at. 3pm should be good for us northerners to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!!, just look for a proper northerner and the W12 mean front end :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will look out for you  Perhaps you would text me your mob nr? Mine is just above.
> Oh, and I hope you'll carry on with that story: I'll have the walkie-talkies with me :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...urm just seeing how long this thread can get!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to be coming along the South Coast from Honiton direction.
> 
> Hope to be at Exeter Services about 4pm. Dani - I have your mobile no (from 2003) if we are down that way about 4pm I will (if OK with you) phone you and give you the eta Exeter Services and maybe join the convoy.
> 
> I have to work Friday am, so best if I phone ahead rather than promise to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Richard, you also have my mobile a bit further up on this same post :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the number I have got. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you've got the right number, Richard: my number :wink:
> See you and Julie on Friday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13
> 
> 14 including this one. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's make it 15, shall we :wink:
Click to expand...

16 is by far a better number


----------



## mighTy Tee

LakesTTer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly haven't Kev and Gordano Services sounds fine 8)
> 
> I had a bit of an upset over the weekend but I'm now back on track: things will be sorted toorrow
> 
> Anyone who wants to join our cruise to Torquay:
> my mobile is: -
> *07711 609 624*
> Thanks Dan&Loz for your *e-mail *reply :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LakesTTer
> 
> I'll be heading out from the Centre of Bristol, will attempt to goin the cruise at Gordano Services (South of Bristol,M5) - we could meet there perhaps?
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fine, I'll PM by mobile if you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorando Services were one of the stops I was looking at. 3pm should be good for us northerners to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!!, just look for a proper northerner and the W12 mean front end :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will look out for you  Perhaps you would text me your mob nr? Mine is just above.
> Oh, and I hope you'll carry on with that story: I'll have the walkie-talkies with me :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...urm just seeing how long this thread can get!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to be coming along the South Coast from Honiton direction.
> 
> Hope to be at Exeter Services about 4pm. Dani - I have your mobile no (from 2003) if we are down that way about 4pm I will (if OK with you) phone you and give you the eta Exeter Services and maybe join the convoy.
> 
> I have to work Friday am, so best if I phone ahead rather than promise to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Richard, you also have my mobile a bit further up on this same post :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the number I have got. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you've got the right number, Richard: my number :wink:
> See you and Julie on Friday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13
> 
> 14 including this one. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's make it 15, shall we :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 16 is by far a better number
Click to expand...

See you all Friday 8)


----------



## A3DFU

mighTy Tee said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly haven't Kev and Gordano Services sounds fine 8)
> 
> I had a bit of an upset over the weekend but I'm now back on track: things will be sorted toorrow
> 
> Anyone who wants to join our cruise to Torquay:
> my mobile is: -
> *07711 609 624*
> Thanks Dan&Loz for your *e-mail *reply :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LakesTTer
> 
> I'll be heading out from the Centre of Bristol, will attempt to goin the cruise at Gordano Services (South of Bristol,M5) - we could meet there perhaps?
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fine, I'll PM by mobile if you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorando Services were one of the stops I was looking at. 3pm should be good for us northerners to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!!, just look for a proper northerner and the W12 mean front end :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will look out for you  Perhaps you would text me your mob nr? Mine is just above.
> Oh, and I hope you'll carry on with that story: I'll have the walkie-talkies with me :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...urm just seeing how long this thread can get!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to be coming along the South Coast from Honiton direction.
> 
> Hope to be at Exeter Services about 4pm. Dani - I have your mobile no (from 2003) if we are down that way about 4pm I will (if OK with you) phone you and give you the eta Exeter Services and maybe join the convoy.
> 
> I have to work Friday am, so best if I phone ahead rather than promise to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Richard, you also have my mobile a bit further up on this same post :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the number I have got. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you've got the right number, Richard: my number :wink:
> See you and Julie on Friday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13
> 
> 14 including this one. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's make it 15, shall we :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 16 is by far a better number
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See you all Friday 8)
Click to expand...

18 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy

.


----------



## KevtoTTy

A3DFU said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly haven't Kev and Gordano Services sounds fine 8)
> 
> I had a bit of an upset over the weekend but I'm now back on track: things will be sorted toorrow
> 
> Anyone who wants to join our cruise to Torquay:
> my mobile is: -
> *07711 609 624*
> Thanks Dan&Loz for your *e-mail *reply :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LakesTTer
> 
> I'll be heading out from the Centre of Bristol, will attempt to goin the cruise at Gordano Services (South of Bristol,M5) - we could meet there perhaps?
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fine, I'll PM by mobile if you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorando Services were one of the stops I was looking at. 3pm should be good for us northerners to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!!, just look for a proper northerner and the W12 mean front end :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will look out for you  Perhaps you would text me your mob nr? Mine is just above.
> Oh, and I hope you'll carry on with that story: I'll have the walkie-talkies with me :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...urm just seeing how long this thread can get!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to be coming along the South Coast from Honiton direction.
> 
> Hope to be at Exeter Services about 4pm. Dani - I have your mobile no (from 2003) if we are down that way about 4pm I will (if OK with you) phone you and give you the eta Exeter Services and maybe join the convoy.
> 
> I have to work Friday am, so best if I phone ahead rather than promise to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Richard, you also have my mobile a bit further up on this same post :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the number I have got. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you've got the right number, Richard: my number :wink:
> See you and Julie on Friday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13
> 
> 14 including this one. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's make it 15, shall we :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 16 is by far a better number
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See you all Friday 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 18 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Click to expand...

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnineteen 

K 
[smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee

kevtoTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when you will getting to Bristol - I could meet you at the Gordano services J19
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev, I will do my home work over the weekend and post times. I'm sure we can meet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget 'bout litle old me!!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I most certainly haven't Kev and Gordano Services sounds fine 8)
> 
> I had a bit of an upset over the weekend but I'm now back on track: things will be sorted toorrow
> 
> Anyone who wants to join our cruise to Torquay:
> my mobile is: -
> *07711 609 624*
> Thanks Dan&Loz for your *e-mail *reply :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LakesTTer
> 
> I'll be heading out from the Centre of Bristol, will attempt to goin the cruise at Gordano Services (South of Bristol,M5) - we could meet there perhaps?
> 
> Kev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fine, I'll PM by mobile if you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorando Services were one of the stops I was looking at. 3pm should be good for us northerners to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brilliant!!, just look for a proper northerner and the W12 mean front end :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will look out for you  Perhaps you would text me your mob nr? Mine is just above.
> Oh, and I hope you'll carry on with that story: I'll have the walkie-talkies with me :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...urm just seeing how long this thread can get!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to be coming along the South Coast from Honiton direction.
> 
> Hope to be at Exeter Services about 4pm. Dani - I have your mobile no (from 2003) if we are down that way about 4pm I will (if OK with you) phone you and give you the eta Exeter Services and maybe join the convoy.
> 
> I have to work Friday am, so best if I phone ahead rather than promise to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Richard, you also have my mobile a bit further up on this same post :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the number I have got. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case you've got the right number, Richard: my number :wink:
> See you and Julie on Friday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13
> 
> 14 including this one. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's make it 15, shall we :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 16 is by far a better number
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See you all Friday 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 18 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnineteen
> 
> K
> [smiley=sunny.gif]
Click to expand...

I wonder how many posts until the first quote becomes 1 character wide?


----------



## scoTTy

Not many more to make it zero wide as I'll move it to off topic! :roll: :lol:


----------



## ANT

Guys I'm seeing if anyone wants to join us for the cruises. Please let me know asap
ANT

SATURDAY CRUISE, CORBYN HEAD HOTEL TO POWDERHAM CASTLE
FREE

Departing at 10am to Powderham arriving 10:45 for Coffee/Cakes and photos. Departing 12:30 to hotel, arrival at hotel at aprox. 1:15
Â£2 per person
ALL WELCOME BUT PLEASE BOOK WITH ME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!!!!

(if anyone wants to stay for the buffet lunch and exhibition please book with the hotel on 01803 213611, cost at Â£15 per person)

SUNDAY CRUISE, CORBYN HEAD HOTEL TO WIDDECOMBE AND HAYTOR ROCK, DARTMOOR FREE
Departing 10am from Corbyn Head Hotel to Widdecombe for coffee (everyone to pay individually for what they have)

(if anyone wants to stay on for the optional Sunday Lunch cost is Â£13.50 per person, telephone the hotel on 01803 213611)

ANT


----------



## ANT

*The weekend programme follows:-

Arrival pm Friday. Rooms ready for check after 2pm.

7:00pm ~ 7:30pm Bucks Fizz and CanapÃ©s reception in the Regency Lounge.

7:30 ~ 8:15, UK unveiling of TT Quattro Sport, Talk by Audi UK

8:30 Dinner

9:30 Light Jazz after dinner in the lounge until 12:00am.

Saturday, Breakfast from 8am -9:30am.

10:00am TT Cruise along the coast to Teignmouth, Dawlish and on to Powderham Castle's grounds for Coffee, Cake(Â£2 per person) and a photo opportunity thumbsup and then back to the Corbyn Head Hotel for a Buffet lunch at aprox. 1;15/1:30. Run to Powderham Castle aprox. 40 minutes of Sea Views and twisties. On the return journey (aprox. 30 minutes) faster roads. There are shops at the stop for Coffee, so the ladies will be kept happy and plenty of parking for our TT's. Whilst the ladies are shopping after coffee, I would ask all TT drivers to drive to the castle where I will be taking photos.

During and after the Buffet Lunch the afternoon is at Leisure with companies displaying in the Regency Lounge

AUDI UK
bringing 2 cars ...... NEW S4 & something very special for us TT'ers...........the new TT Quattro Sport
The TT Quattro Sport is a limited more powerful edition of the 1.8 twin intercooled Turbo with 240 bhp and will come in Coupe form only. This limited edition celebrates 25 years of Quattro, it comes with two tone paintwork, Recaro seats etc. 0 -62 figures are 5.9 seconds, 1/2 of a second quicker than the V6 coupe.

TT SHOP
Bringing their V6 for Show and 10% off all sales at their stand on the Saturday afternoon

AMD
bringing one car and one click, port tuning gear etc.

DAMON HILL'S EXETER AUDI
bringing 3 cars, 2 static and one V6 FOR PEOPLE TO TEST DRIVE!!!

AUDI DRIVER MAGAZINE in every room on arrival

AUDI UK The 2 top people from Audi UK marketing and Production available on hand all weekend to talk to!!!!!

Saturday Dinner from 7:30~9

Dancing from 9:30 to 12:30.

Sunday 10am departure for Cruise to Dartmoor's Widdecombe for coffee (10:45 at Widdecombe) and (11:30) on to Haytor Rock for a walk and aprox. 12:45 back to the Hotel, for those of you having the optional lunch or home for those not. Late departures are available, please contact the hotel if you require this. Check out is 11am, so if you can pack up before we depart for the cruise to Dartmoor, all well and good, if not call the hotel asap on 01803 213611. This can be extended until 1:30pm at no extra cost.

OPTIONAL EXTRAS
Coffee at stops on Cruises(Â£2 at Powderham on the way out, and at Widdecombe it depends what you have)

Traditional Sunday Lunch at the Corbyn Head Hotel at a cost of Â£13.50 per person

Hope these details are ok. Quattro Sport arrives with us tomorrow......Hope it doesn't go missing!!!!

ANT*


----------



## A3DFU

x2 here for the cruises, ANT  
(most likely our friends, Sue&Barry, too)

Sunday lunch sounds good but only if there is more than a hadfull of people?? I had a phone call from the hotel this afternoon asking about Sunday lunch and said that I would let them know on Friday.

Really looking fw to the weekend


----------



## A3DFU

Multiprocess said:


> Any idea what time you'll be driving past Junction 13 of the M5 on Friday, wanted to get some video of you all from the bridge.


Possibly 1pm'ish???



A3DFU said:


> [Gorando Services were one of the stops I was looking at. 3pm should be good for us northerners to be there


Would you guys: *LakesTTer, Kev *be able to make it a tad earlier than 3pm?
I had a phone call from Steve today: he might meet us there but he may be down there before we are. Will Gordano Services be a good lunch stop?
(just to save Steve from washing my car at the hotel, after he's done his arriving early!!) :roll:


----------



## ANT

Thanks Dani. I will let you know how many there are for lunch on Friday or Saturday at the latest.
ANT


----------



## LakesTTer

A3DFU said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what time you'll be driving past Junction 13 of the M5 on Friday, wanted to get some video of you all from the bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly 1pm'ish???
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Gorando Services were one of the stops I was looking at. 3pm should be good for us northerners to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you guys: *LakesTTer, Kev *be able to make it a tad earlier than 3pm?
> I had a phone call from Steve today: he might meet us there but he may be down there before we are. Will Gordano Services be a good lunch stop?
> (just to save Steve from washing my car at the hotel, after he's done his arriving early!!) :roll:
Click to expand...

Possibly, I'll know for sure Friday morning.


----------



## A3DFU

LakesTTer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what time you'll be driving past Junction 13 of the M5 on Friday, wanted to get some video of you all from the bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly 1pm'ish???
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Gorando Services were one of the stops I was looking at. 3pm should be good for us northerners to be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you guys: *LakesTTer, Kev, Damon *be able to make it a tad earlier than 3pm?
> I had a phone call from Steve today: he might meet us there but he may be down there before we are. Will Gordano Services be a good lunch stop?
> (just to save Steve from washing my car at the hotel, after he's done his arriving early!!) :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Possibly, I'll know for sure Friday morning.
Click to expand...

Great. if not we will stick to the arrangements made. You got my mobile number


----------



## clived

ANT said:


> *There are shops at the stop for Coffee, so the ladies will be kept happy and plenty of parking for our TT's. Whilst the ladies are shopping after coffee, I would ask all TT drivers to drive to the castle where I will be taking photos.*


Do we not have any lady TT owners / drivers? ;-)


----------



## mighTy Tee

clived said:


> ANT said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There are shops at the stop for Coffee, so the ladies will be kept happy and plenty of parking for our TT's. Whilst the ladies are shopping after coffee, I would ask all TT drivers to drive to the castle where I will be taking photos.*
> 
> 
> 
> Do we not have any lady TT owners / drivers? ;-)
Click to expand...

And when my wife read this her comment was something like "I want to take a load of photographs"

Sorry ANT you can't please all the people all of the time - esp if they are female :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

mighTy Tee said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANT said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There are shops at the stop for Coffee, so the ladies will be kept happy and plenty of parking for our TT's. Whilst the ladies are shopping after coffee, I would ask all TT drivers to drive to the castle where I will be taking photos.*
> 
> 
> 
> Do we not have any lady TT owners / drivers? ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when my wife read this her comment was something like "I want to take a load of photographs"
> 
> Sorry ANT you can't please all the people all of the time - esp if they are female :wink:
Click to expand...

There is one here  8)

Now what was that, Richard, about not being able to please the ladies? A nice cruise will just be fine 8)


----------



## J 22S DS

Alright chaps
Just a quick one - dont want to be overdressed or underdressed so whats the plan for the evenings??? Suited an booted or just shirt and trousers :?

Cheers


----------



## jog

Whistle and open necked shirt


----------



## mighTy Tee

Shirt, Tie and Jacket ?


----------



## ANT

Smart casual is fine! You don't need a tie if you don't want to. I'll be wearing a bow tie, but I'll be working!!!! :? during dinner anyway
ANT


----------



## MikeyB

G-String and watch for me.


----------



## KevtoTTy

A3DFU said:


> Would you guys: *LakesTTer, Kev *be able to make it a tad earlier than 3pm?
> I had a phone call from Steve today: he might meet us there but he may be down there before we are. Will Gordano Services be a good lunch stop?
> (just to save Steve from washing my car at the hotel, after he's done his arriving early!!) :roll:


Danni. LakesTTer

I have a meeting at 11 in Bristol - I can try and wrap things up quickly (contract cleaning at City of Bristol college - very boring!  )

Will get to services as early as I can! 

Kev


----------



## A3DFU

kevtoTTy said:


> Da*n*i. LakesTTer
> 
> I have a meeting at 11 in Bristol - I can try and wrap things up quickly (contract cleaning at City of Bristol college - very boring!  )
> 
> Will get to services as early as I can!
> 
> Kev


Excellent Kev 

We will wait for you at the Gordano Services!!


----------



## ANT

TT Quattro Sport is in my garage!!!!!  shame they wrote the mileage down. Can anyone change the clock? :wink: 
Hope they forget it's there! [smiley=stupid.gif] 
It arrived at 9am after the School run. Wish my car arrived like that......I had to go and pick my car up :?

first of the guests arrived today.

2 TT's in the car park and one special one in the garage....actually they are all special :-*

Who's getting here first tomorrow? I better get my skates on in the morning!:roll:

Ant


----------



## omen666

MikeyB and I are coming down with Dani, but upon arrival we are off to ATS to get our brand new Continental Sport Contact XL's fitted courtesy of Continental, sponsors of the TTOC TTour 2005.

Yippee fresh rubbers :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

omen666 said:


> MikeyB and I are coming down with Dani, but upon arrival we are off to ATS to get our brand new Continental Sport Contact XL's fitted courtesy of Continental, sponsors of the TTOC TTour 2005.
> 
> Yippee fresh rubbers :wink:


I knew why I thought about a tour like this for some time!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I will have to pay for mine: new ones needed after this coming weekend 

ANT, I will now throw some cloths into the TT bag. What's the weather like down there?

Oh, how stupid is this: I've spent 4 hours cleaning the car today  
Now doubt it will be as dirty as this lunchtime by the time we'll get down there :?


----------



## omen666

that's a good point Dani...

Ant, what are the cleaning options?


----------



## A3DFU

omen666 said:


> that's a good point Dani...
> 
> Ant, what are the cleaning options?


I usually ask at the hotel kitchen for some water to clean my car. More likely than not the hotel staff will oblige 

Even at one of the top, top, top ... top hotels of Marc VÃ©rat at Lac d'Annecy in France staff made sure I could wash my car  

I usually just ask -----> and get my way :wink:


----------



## BillP

Will be leaving Southampton about 2 pm and will try to make exeter services by 4 pm. look forward to seeing you all
regards
Billp


----------



## nutts

I've got a long meeting tomorrow that I HAVE to go to  I'm guessing it'll finish about 5pm and it's in Cheshire     So will be getting down there for about midnight, as I have to got to Hooky first :?

Someone get me a nice cold pint in please... I'm gonna need it! :roll:


----------



## jog

BillP said:


> Will be leaving Southampton about 2 pm and will try to make exeter services by 4 pm. look forward to seeing you all
> regards
> Billp


What are you driving Bill (other than the obvious [smiley=stupid.gif] )
Richard (mighty tee) and I will be leaving Southampton at about the same time. No meet planned but we could at least look out for you.

This is me:


----------



## KevtoTTy

Jog

Please can you STOP [smiley=stop.gif] showing me your SUPER LOW car :lol: :lol:.........

I'm off the the AMD web site (don't tell the Mrs!!!)

Kev


----------



## mighTy Tee

jog said:


> BillP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be leaving Southampton about 2 pm and will try to make exeter services by 4 pm. look forward to seeing you all
> regards
> Billp
> 
> 
> 
> What are you driving Bill (other than the obvious [smiley=stupid.gif] )
> Richard (mighty tee) and I will be leaving Southampton at about the same time. No meet planned but we could at least look out for you.
> 
> This is me:
Click to expand...

Blimey Mark that was quick just sent Bill a PM.

Looks like 2:15 ish for the Sir JB pub., as Julie wont get home from work until 1:15


----------



## jog

Richard
I will probably finish about 12.30 so we will probably be an hour ahead so dont wait at SJB unless I give you a call if thats OK.


----------



## BillP

I'mdriving a silver TT coupe. Bog standard. haven't got any piccys to post yet
BillP


----------



## MikeyB

nutts said:


> I've got a long meeting tomorrow that I HAVE to go to  I'm guessing it'll finish about 5pm and it's in Cheshire     So will be getting down there for about midnight, as I have to got to Hooky first :?
> 
> Someone get me a nice cold pint in please... I'm gonna need it! :roll:


I'll have a pint of coke waiting at the bar for U! Nice and Cold!!


----------



## ANT

FORECAST IS AMAZING FOR THE WEEKEND 8) ...................just hope they get it right for a change!!!!!! :?

See me for the cleaning of cars, whilst I can't offer to do it for you there will be access to a hose. Please bring your own shampoo and sponge tho! There is a hose for cleaning TT's in the car park.

Just changed the beer to Grolsch today and 5 degrees colder than usual [smiley=cheers.gif]

Thanks

ANT


----------



## J 22S DS

MikeyB said:


> I'll have a pint of coke waiting at the bar for U! Nice and Cold!!


I'll have a double JD for you sat next to it aswell :wink:  Makes the coke go down alot better!


----------



## J 22S DS

ANT said:


> FORECAST IS AMAZING FOR THE WEEKEND
> ANT


Pack my trunks then! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

J 22S DS said:


> ANT said:
> 
> 
> 
> FORECAST IS AMAZING FOR THE WEEKEND
> ANT
> 
> 
> 
> Pack my trunks then! :lol:
Click to expand...

Bikini, me [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
(ho-ho-ho [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## nutts

MikeyB said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a long meeting tomorrow that I HAVE to go to  I'm guessing it'll finish about 5pm and it's in Cheshire     So will be getting down there for about midnight, as I have to got to Hooky first :?
> 
> Someone get me a nice cold pint in please... I'm gonna need it! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have a pint of coke waiting at the bar for U! Nice and Cold!!
Click to expand...

 :x :x :x

After all the work I've given you to do tonight I would expect nothing less than a couple of pints of 1664


----------



## ANT

nutts said:


> After all the work I've given you to do tonight I would expect nothing less than a couple of pints of 1664


Well said but will Grolsch do?????
ANT


----------



## L7

I'm still at work i hope i can stay awake tomorow [smiley=zzz.gif]

i mean later :roll:


----------



## ttvic

Leaving Kent around 1pm heading down M3 / A303 hope to make Torquay by 4pm

Any one else using the A303?


----------



## paul180

Hi folks,

I live in Torquay and would love to join in this little shindig but I won't be staying at the hotel for obvious reasons (I have my own bed two miles away!)

However, I may pop by to say hello to everyone on the Saturday if my other half doesn't mind me leaving her to go and play with my toys instead of doing the food shopping. :lol:

If I don't make it there, I hope you all have a great time! Watch out for the Gatso a few hundred yards up the road from the hotel (heading towards Paignton). If I see you guys on the road, I'll flash my lights.

If I do make it there on Saturday, look out for a guy with an Avus TTC with RS6 reps, who turns up and walks around looking like the kid who starts halfway through the school term. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## ANT

Paul try to make it for the cruises!!! It would be great to have you there
ANT


----------



## ttstu

What time is the cruise this morning?


----------



## J 22S DS

Hi Folks,

WOW    What an excellent weekend we've had. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

A BIG thanks to Ant for organising the event, and to all the other TT'ers who helped make the weekend great.

Hope to see you all soon

Dan & Loz


----------



## A3DFU

What a wonderful weekend we had   

Many thanks to ANT for organizing everything perfectly down to the last dot on the *i* You did a smashing job, well done :-* 

It was brilliant to meet faces old and new.

Highlights for Ron and me were:
the unveiling of the TTS on Friday evening, the cruises in brilliant sunshine, the line-up of TTs in front of Powderham Castle, having the TTshop and AmD there and being able to talk to Guy Rowson. I'm sure he'll take some ideas about brake pads back with him :wink:

Thank you very much for everything, ANT. We are already looking forward to the next time [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Sue&Barry have asked me to pass on their thanks as well. They enjoyed themselves as much as we did and I believe that it won't be too long before there'll be a _Newbe_ on here and, in due course, a new member of the TTOC 

Well done, once again, ANT, and many thanks for a memorable weekend [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 8)   

And I must thank Steve for the rescue mission to take the lead to Powderham Castle after we got split up :-*


----------



## TTotal

Thanks so much ANT (and Mrs ANT too !) for looking after us all at your splendid hotel.
We shall be back again, thats for sure, so will all of the TT gang who came along I'm sure and we shall all spread the word and let everyone know where to stay in the lovely English Riviera - The Corbyn Head Hotel !

The rooms, the food, the staff and the parking ! All fabulous.

Our sea view room was great, had to open the curtains and look out on the bay as soon as the sun came up (sorry Helen :-* ) Cant wait to visit again.

ANT you are a saint mate ! Many many thanks for a SUPER event, you worked very hard to look after every aspect of the TT weekend.

John and Helen x


----------



## L7

Well done Ant, thanks for a cracking weekend and a fantastic event.

It was great to finally put some faces to names and meet everyone in person.

Me and Jo will defo' be back for a meal in the Orchid restaurant maybe we could meet up with a few others in the area, and as for the big fella who's a dj (DJ Fish ?) top bloke i gather he's not on the forum though?

It was good to see such support from Audi uk and the other exhibitors and everyone from the forum.

How much did David Brent and Garreth cost you  great laugh

Oh yeah and i promise to leave my shirts at home next time 

Thanks again Darren and Jo


----------



## LakesTTer

L7 said:


> Well done Ant, thanks for a cracking weekend and a fantastic event.
> 
> It was great to finally put some faces to names and meet everyone in person.
> 
> Me and Jo will defo' be back for a meal in the Orchid restaurant maybe we could meet up with a few others in the area, and as for the big fella who's a dj (DJ Fish ?) top bloke i gather he's not on the forum though?
> 
> It was good to see such support from Audi uk and the other exhibitors and everyone from the forum.
> 
> How much did David Brent and Garreth cost you  great laugh
> 
> Oh yeah and i promise to leave my shirts at home next time
> 
> Thanks again Darren and Jo


David and Gareth were free as it was Comic Relief, what a duo!! :lol: 
They were top shirts, keep 'em coming, Paul Smith I believe??


----------



## TTotal

Found out that this was in fact a black 225 registered in Oct 03 

Liked the glossy lower grills though 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee

What a great weekend, superbly organised by ANT and Leticia <sp?> the hotel was superb and it a surprise to find that having stayed an extra night, you guys had not stitched me (and Julie) up with all your drinks on our room.

Watching grown men wincing as details of their mods (and cost) was revealed to other halves.

M111KEY being stitched up when talking to the french waitress.... :wink:

Powderham Castle - great place - and the photo shoot, will post Julie's pics later.

The run out to Widdecombe up the moors with a stream of TT's forward and aft, the faces of people as they realised the number of TTs.

I can keep going, but most of all, a great weekend, can't wait until next years event.


----------



## ANT

Thanks for the good wishes everyone. Has anyone got an email address I can send a few pics so they can upload them?
ANT


----------



## nutts

ANT said:


> Thanks for the good wishes everyone. Has anyone got an email address I can send a few pics so they can upload them?
> ANT


Ant,

email me on [email protected]


----------



## ANT

On the way!
ANT


----------



## KevtoTTy

Photos, photos.......

I need PHOTOS

Now!!!!!

My excuse is that my camera ain't digital!!!


----------



## TTotal

At least you have a camera Kev


----------



## KevtoTTy

TTotal said:


> At least you have a camera Kev


Its amazing what else you can afford if you STOP modding!!!! :lol:


----------



## nutts

*Ant's photos are available here*

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/Ant/

I've put them in a folder on the server, so that anyone on dial-up isn't adversely affected by 200k-300k pics

If anyone wants a higher res version of any of them, email Ant and I'm sure he will send you it


----------



## Multiprocess

kevtoTTy said:


> Photos, photos.......
> 
> I need PHOTOS
> 
> Now!!!!!
> 
> My excuse is that my camera ain't digital!!!


Weren't mine good enough for you on the first page then Kev?


----------



## Multiprocess

nutts said:


> *Ant's photos are available here*
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/Ant/
> 
> I've put them in a folder on the server, so that anyone on dial-up isn't adversely affected by 200k-300k pics
> 
> If anyone wants a higher res version of any of them, email Ant and I'm sure he will send you it


No there not!!


----------



## KevtoTTy

Mark

Link doesn't appear to work directly......

However.....

CRACKING SHOTS!!!!! ANT

(I feel soooooo priviliged being at the front!)

Kev


----------



## nutts

kevtoTTy said:


> Mark
> 
> Link doesn't appear to work directly......
> 
> However.....
> 
> CRACKING SHOTS!!!!! ANT
> 
> (I feel soooooo priviliged being at the front!)
> 
> Kev


Kev

What do you mean not working directly?

I put them in a folder on the server so that dialup users could see the size before they clicked on them. :?


----------



## KevtoTTy

nutts said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
> 
> Link doesn't appear to work directly......
> 
> However.....
> 
> CRACKING SHOTS!!!!! ANT
> 
> (I feel soooooo priviliged being at the front!)
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Kev
> 
> What do you mean not working directly?
> 
> I put them in a folder on the server so that dialup users could see the size before they clicked on them. :?
Click to expand...

Mark

All seems to be okay know - probably a problem my end - now get back to the Scaletrix!!!!

Kev


----------



## ANT

Nice car m8

ANT


----------



## KevtoTTy

Nice camera m8

KEV


----------



## ANT

ANT


----------



## KevtoTTy

New York, New York

So good for cameras they named it twice!!!!

So the want list is as follows.....

(just don't tell the wife)

 D20 (or is it 20D?)

 New wide angle lens

 Porsche Brakes

 Lowered Springs

 Scalectric!!!!

Kev


----------



## L7

Great photos Ant, it's just a shame about the twat in the loud shirt looking through the window of the qsport in the last pic


----------



## nutts

If I had thought on, I could have brought the Scalextric with me


----------



## ANT

more pics just sent.
thanks for your help Mark

Kev it's 20D!............. but definately don't tell the wife.....I didn't!!!  
ANT


----------



## BillP

ANT, What a week end, There are not enough superlatives to describe it.
a mere Thank you hardly does you justice. I am already waiting with baited breath for next year.
Brilliant food, brilliant accomodation, brilliant company A BRIILIANT EVENT. Many Thanks from Billp (bog standard silver coupe)


----------



## TTotal

Lovely photos ANT, any of my car 

Billp ... slow down with your posts mate, you will be catching me up at this rate ! :lol: Nice to see you again.

J


----------



## jog

A few more pics
*Saturday cruise to Powderham Castle (waiting for Mikey and Damon)*


















*Food and drink moments*


































*Sunday cruise across Dartmoor*


















*A couple of the SolenTTeers*


----------



## Multiprocess

Great pics Mark, I am soooooooo photogenic!!!


----------



## nutts

Some more photos in Ants folder...

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/Ant/

The ones starting "2." are the latest ones.


----------



## TTotal

Multiprocess said:


> Great pics Mark, I am soooooooo photogenic!!!


No mate it's Ollie that is :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy

Mark

I see that the springs and brakes have not improved to your parking technique!!!!  :lol:

Great shots though

Kev


----------



## ANT

great pics Mark!!
ANT


----------



## NormStrm

nutts said:


> Some more photos in Ants folder...
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/Ant/
> 
> The ones starting "2." are the latest ones.


Mark

I had to change Ant to ant to be able to view, would be useful to keep directories to lower case :roll:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/ant/

Norman


----------



## nutts

NormStrm said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some more photos in Ants folder...
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/Ant/
> 
> The ones starting "2." are the latest ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
> 
> I had to change Ant to ant to be able to view, would be useful to keep directories to lower case :roll:
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/ant/
> 
> Norman
Click to expand...

* lol *

Thanks for that Norm   :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Excellent pictures [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Jazzedout

Hi everyone! Glad you had a wonderful time! 
I was in London from Saturday until yesterday, and I saw the TT Sport too!  It looks that when they took it from Torquey they brought it to the Audi Forum in London where I had the chance to see it too! Not as good as a meet with you all but alright I guess! :wink:


----------



## ANT

The driver said he was taking it to Picadilly 

Glad you've seen it in the metal, but shame they didn't leave it behind. I was kind and wiped Sundays Seagull message of it!!!!  
ANT


----------



## KevtoTTy

I have just received the photo's back from Truprint (cheapest way I know of getting them transferred to digital).

These can be found at

http://public.fotki.com/kevtotty/ttorquay/

Hope youy like them

Kev (& Bev)


----------



## ANT

They're GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Kev Thanks, really reminds me of a really good weekend, whilst it was hard work the really rewarding thing for me was meeting some really great people.

ANT


----------



## A3DFU

Excellent pictures, Kevin [smiley=dude.gif] 

Brings back memories of a super weekend 8)



ANT said:


> They're GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Kev Thanks, really reminds me of a really good weekend, whilst it was hard work the really rewarding thing for me was meeting some really great people.
> 
> ANT


Hope you can take some more time off next year, ANT :wink:


----------



## t7

Great photos Kev 

I'd forgotten about the impromptu auction!

Roll on next time... :wink:

Lou


----------



## L7

Lou could you send me the pic you took of my car with the sea as a backdrop when we were in the layby


----------

